# Daiwa LT Rollen '17



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

Daiwa hat 2017 eine komplette Riege von Leichtbaurollen hochgezogen, soll ja wohl sowas wie "Leicht Technik" heißen.

LEGALIS LT http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/spinnrollen_2/5,1,74,74,1,1__products-group.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
EXCELER LT
FUEGO LT
BALLISTIC LT
PROREX LT D
TATULA LT http://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/tatulalt/index.html

Revolution oder Junk, was meint ihr? 

Bei Bode z.B. sind kleine superleichte 1500 2000 alle ausverkauft. Muss ja jemand gekauft haben! :m :q

Meine Vergleichsreferenz #1 ist die Daiwa Legalis 2000 HA (oder Exceler 2000 HA).
Die bringt mit Schnurfüllung bei mir 236g (241g mit Schnur) auf die Waage und hat vor allem ein komplettes Hardbody Aluminiumgehäuse für die Getriebelagerung und das supergenau  passend. Der Air-Rotor bietet in der Tat eine verminderte Massenträgheit und bessere Kurbelreaktion, im Vergleich zu einer hochübersetzten Stradic sind das Welten.
Darin eine Excenterschnurverlegung, die sich kraftvoll durchkurbeln lässt. Interessant besonders für Überraschungs-Esoxe.
Zudem in der Günstig+sorglos Preisliga, kann man leicht mehrmals kaufen, für jede Rute eine; selbst versenken ist weniger schlimm als ein Beinbruch.
Nachteil: Unbedingt richtig komplett schmieren und die rostempfindlichen Teile(Antireverse) u. Spalten fitten.

Meine Vergleichsreferenz #2 ist die Ryobi Applause 2000 (oder Spro Blue/Black Arc 7200,8200).
Die bringt mit Schnurfüllung bei mir 283g auf die Waage und hat vor allem ein komplettes Tuffbody Aluminiumgehäuse für die Getriebelagerung und sogar einen Alu-Rotor, und einen Bügel mit Bombenkraft. 
Darin eine Excenterschnurverlegung, die sich kraftvoll durchkurbeln lässt. Interessant besonders für Überraschungs-Esoxe oder schlimmer (Wels).
Zudem war die mal in der Günstig+sorglos Preisliga, kann man leicht mehrmals kaufen, für jede Rute eine.
Nachteil: Sollte richtig geschmiert werden, rostempfindlich ist das ungefittete Schnurlaufröllchen(lager). Die Bremse ist ein bischen sehr scheibenmäßig reduziert ggü. den größeren Typen.

Jetzt weiter mit den Daiwa LT 's :m

Wo sind die Unterschiede außer den offensichtlichen Angaben?
Welche haben Plastikzahnräder (Excenter) ? 
Auf Youtube gibt es einige Videos mit den Innereien, aber keine wirkliche Übersicht.

Die Gewichtsangaben sind extrem leicht, sind die echt? (selber nachgewogen mit/ohne Schnur)
Die Angabe Gehäuse mit DS5 Kunststoff, ist das vergleichbar mit Zaion? 
Ist der Rollenfuss/Rollenbein einigermaßen stabil unter Zugebelastung oder eher gummifederig? 

Hauptzielfisch sehe ich in Barsch oder Leichtspinnen breit augestellt.
Hat die jemand schon probiert und auch möglichst gequält? Halten die zumindest beim leichten Angeln durch?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Einerseits hat Daiwa mit den LT's ihre Größen überarbeitet...mehr Richtung Shimano Größen hin.

Also die ältere Sicherheit wie 3000er Daiwa = 4000er Shimano stimmt bei diesen Modellen nun nicht mehr.

Das andere ist, man spart nun auch an der E-Spule.
Die gabs bei der Legalis mal dazu, und zwar als vollwertige Alu E-Spule.
Die neue Legalis hat nun nen Body als Plaste, E-Spule fällt auch weg.

Dementgegen stehen Exceler und Fuego, die haben seit der LT nun ne Schraubkurbel.
Ansonsten sind die Rollen quasi identisch und austauschbar.
Zwischen Legalis und Exceler ist nur die Kurbel der Unterschied..sonst nix.

Was mich an den neuen LT's eher abturnt ist die Modellpalette...von ganz klein bis mittelgroß, langsam und schnell übersetzt...ist alles sehr durchgewirbelt.
Zudem fehlen mir hier die wirklich größeren Modelle wie vorher.


----------



## Shura (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> soll ja wohl sowas wie "Leicht Technik" heißen.




Light & TOUGH! Deutsche Bezeichnungen sind doch out. Das rührt wohl von dem neuen TOUGH Digigear her. Um die ganze Digigear-Verwirrung noch bissl unübersichtlicher zu gestalten. D:


----------



## geomujo (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Digi-Gear heißt nichts anderes als computergestützte also Digitale Maschienfräsung, auch CNC genannt. Der Werkstoff kann kalt verarbeitet werden und da gefräst wird, bedarf es auch keiner Negativ-Spritzformen mehr. 

Das Gegenstück sind die 'kalt'geschmiedeten Getriebe. Im Gegensatz zur CNC-Fräsung weisen diese für gewöhnlich keine Frässpuren auf und laufen daher etwas leichter. Dafür ist die Produktion anfälliger für Fehler z.B. wenn die Spritzgussform nicht richtig gereinigt wird für den nächsten Durchgang. Dann entstehen hässliche Nasen, die wenn's dumm kommt die ganze Rolle ruinieren können. Etwas verwirrend ist der Ausdruck KALTgeschmiedet, da wenn Metall per Druck in eine Form gepresst wird es sich zwangsläufig auch im Inneren durch die Reibungsenergie erwärmt (physikalischer Effekt-> vgl. Schlittschuh).

Kaltgeschmiedete Getriebe gibts bei Daiwa soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe nicht (ausser vllt. bei den großen Salzwasserreihen).

Anstatt mal eine Theory und eine Emeraldas MX, die beide auf dem LT-Gehäuse der Ballistic LT basieren, herzuholen kriegen wir hier in Deutschland nur den LT-Schrott angeboten. 

Wär' ja auch Quatsch den Kunden vor die Wahl zu stellen, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob er ein echtes Kugellager im Lineroller wie bei der Theory oder in versiegelter Ausführung wie bei der Emeraldas haben möchte oder nicht. Nein Wenns nach Daiwa-Cormoran Deutschland GmBH geht, haben wir gefälligst die 300€ teure Luvias zu kaufen, wenn wie ein Line-Roller  und Rotor-Nut-Bearing haben wollen. Bravo! Ich hab mir deswegen ne Abu Revo LT, ebenfalls kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe, gekauft


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zwischen Legalis und Exceler ist nur die Kurbel der Unterschied..sonst nix.


Danke für den Hinweis, hilft mir als Freund der Klappkurbel.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was mich an den neuen LT's eher abturnt ist die Modellpalette...von ganz klein bis mittelgroß, langsam und schnell übersetzt...ist alles sehr durchgewirbelt.
> Zudem fehlen mir hier die wirklich größeren Modelle wie vorher.


Kann man so sehen - hab ich auch erst. 
Aber meine beste Angelkumpeline will ganz ganz leicht angeln, und da ist eben ganz klein u. leicht sehr passend. 
Nett u. dunkel aussehen darf es dann auch. 
Darf gerne was ein einfaches und günstiges für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch  für UL und UUUL sein.  
Und da war es bisher dünn und teuer ... die kleinsten 1500+2000 sind sexy.

Die durchaus vorhandenen Mini-Shimano Wormshaftler konnten mich nicht annähernd begeistern bei der Vorstellung, von was wirklich ungeplant größerem dran, weil ein Rütchen allein ist damit erledigt.

Die größeren gibts ja auch noch, ich lasse die Hardbody-Familie nicht aus.


----------



## Shura (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> Digi-Gear heißt nichts anderes als computergestützte also Digitale Maschienfräsung, auch CNC genannt.



Recht haste. 

Hyper-Digigear und Digigear II, normales Digigear und nun Tough Digigear.

Gefräst is nur eins davon.
Wäre geil, wenn ne Rolle für 60€ nen komplett digital gefrästen Getriebestrang hätte. 

Edit: Es gibt auch noch ein gefrästes Tough Digigear, was nix mit dem Tough Digigear der günstigeren zutun hat. Es wird immer besser : P


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Shura schrieb:


> Light & TOUGH! Deutsche Bezeichnungen sind doch out. Das rührt wohl von dem neuen TOUGH Digigear her. Um die ganze Digigear-Verwirrung noch bissl unübersichtlicher zu gestalten. D:


Jaja, das tough hätten sie gerne, wie Shimano das Hagane und Core Solid usw.

Durch Werbetexte allein, kommt das aber nicht wieder rein! :m
(Den Antiamerikanismen-Thread haben wir ja schon)

Ob das Digigear noch mehr oder weniger schön poliert ist, ist eigentlich unwichtig für die Funktion.
Ob Digigear oder Machined Digigear wirklich das sind was sie suggerieren sollen?
Meine bisherigen recht vielen Hardbody-Daiwa Digigears sind jedenfalls gut genug und bedürfen zuallerst eines: Ordentliche Schmierung mit einer passenden Fettmischung, jeder Versuch ein weiterer Gewinn! :m

Killerpunkte sind gummiartiges Verhalten von Rollenfuss und Bein. Dann natürlich wackelnde Getriebe durch Kurbeldruck.
Und Plastikzahnräder im Excenter wie bei der BALLISTIC LT gesichtet.
Sind die teureren >200€ Modelle alle so? |kopfkrat

Dann wären die Entscheidungen auch sehr einfach, das sind bei den Winzlingen rund gerechnet eben mal gute (165g/185g) +20g für -120€ .


----------



## geomujo (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

und wieder Trumpf für das Metallgehäuse der Revo LT  In dem vorgesehenen Lastenbereich vezieht sich da garnichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wär' ja auch Quatsch den Kunden vor die Wahl zu stellen, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob er ... haben möchte oder nicht.


Genau da sehe ich eine Bevormundung oder schon Erpressung zum kaufen, die ich hiermit durchsieben möchte. :g

Wichtiges Beispiel: 
Daiwa-Schraubkurbel 1tlg ohne Klappmöglichkeit vs. 6Kant Durchsteckkurbel mit Gegenschraube.

Ich möchte mir das aussuchen können, und brauche das Anklappen häufiger als die ultimative Jigfeste Kurbeleinschraubung. Sind aktuell gerade die günstigen Modelle, also aufgeteilt in 2 Preisbereiche.

Das soll aber jeder auswählen können ... finde ich richtig gut #6, dass es aktuell bei einigen Händlern mit Import/Sondermodellen mehr Auswahl gibt.


----------



## geomujo (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

... und noch ein Trumpf für die Revo LT  einschraubbare Klappkurbel
4/6Kant kommt mir nicht in die Tüte - dann lieber starre Kurbel mit jedes Mal abmontieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> und wieder Trumpf für das Metallgehäuse der Revo LT  In dem vorgesehenen Lastenbereich vezieht sich da garnichts.


Metallgehäuse finde ich ja gut, aber erstens muss das mit Schwerlast ausprobierterweise erstmal stimmen, da gibt es auch gerne Überraschungen wenn andere Komponenten wie Bügelarm oder Zentralachse/Spulenlagerung nicht mitspielen. 
Das ist ja wie eine Kette, das schlechteste Glied bestimmt die Grenze.

Eimerbild 10L hochkurbeln ist schon mal was Handfestes :m 

Dann geht es bei der "Daiwa-Überraschung" :q  2017 aber um sehr günstige Rollen, fängt schon wieder eben über 50€ an und das ist eine dicke Hausnummer! #6

Dann sind da 165g resp. 185g in den Mini-Größen drangeschrieben und als Anglertraglast aufgerufen, das ist eine noch gewaltigere Hausnummer! #6 

Prinzipiell sehr bedrohlich für alle (ehemaligen ) Leichtbauten angefangen mit Luvias, Exist über die Shimanos Ci4, Sephia bis hoch zur Stella Magnesium, auch alle Purefishing ABU/Mitchell/Pflueger Leichtbauten.

Und UL und noch leichter ist eben in ..


----------



## Shura (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jaja, das tough hätten sie gerne, wie Shimano das Hagane und Core Solid usw.
> 
> Durch Werbetexte allein, kommt das aber nicht wieder rein! :m
> (Den Antiamerikanismen-Thread haben wir ja schon)



Nä, bei Shimanö hat sich das HAGANE-Gear, wenn auch abgespeckt, immerhin schon in die unter-60-Euro-Klasse gemischt. Der Zahnkranz ist kaltgeschmiedetes Alu, verpresst auf die sonst übliche Zinklegierung. Finde ich nice, und die Konkurrenz wird da wohl auch irgendwo nachziehen wollen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Wobei das Daiwa gar nicht nötig hat, irgendwie nachziehen zu müssen.
Die Getriebe derer Rollen, vor allem in den günstigen Mainstreamrollen sind schon sehr gut.
Das was man da zum Taler geboten bekommt, piekt eher die Konkurrenz wie andersrum.
Betrifft ja letztlich auch solche Modelle wie die BG...auch die ist quasi konkurrenzlos fürs Gebotene, je nach Verwendungszweck.
So spontan würde mir zb kein richtiges Pendant zur Legalis HA oder Exeler einfallen, was da wirklich mit identischen Fähigkeiten aufwarten kann.
Finde ich weder bei Shimano noch bei diversen "Ich kauf was aus dem Universal-Baukasten und pack mein Label drauf"-Vertreibern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Die Konkurrenz ist aber auf jeden Fall gut für uns #6, egal wer bei wem abguckt. 
Ist schon erstaunlich dass Daiwa diese großen Blitzerchrom-Knobs jetzt auch auf den LT baut, die fand ich schon bei den Shimanos richtig doof. 
Wenn die gute Getriebeteile bis in die Einsteigerklasse runter einbauen müssen - umso besser.
Aktuell wird da ganz schön gekämpft um die Markantteile, und die Preise sind schön günstig.

Hoffentlich wird das nicht mal so wie bei PC Grafikkarten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich dass Daiwa diese großen Blitzerchrom-Knobs jetzt auch auf den LT baut, die fand ich schon bei den Shimanos richtig doof.



Stimmt, das hat mich auch etwas gewundert.
Vorher waren sie deutlich kleiner und etwas versetzt angeordnet, etwa ähnlich wie der Bitz von Opel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hier gleich noch zu gesagt: Die versetzten wie Opel Blitz  sind die einfachen Bremsen, die aufwendigeren mit Führungshülse und Lagerplatte und mehr Lagerführungen haben aktuell einen gerade durchgehenden Knob. 

Kann man so schon von außen sehen, bisher hat das überall gestimmt. 
Bei den BG (die ich nicht habe) ist das bei der Größenschwelle 4000<->4500 auch gut sichtbar, da ist nicht nur der Unterschied mit mehr Schrauben im Deckel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ach früher war das alles so schön einfach...Dreikantmutter und fertig...hatte ja quasi fast jeder Hersteller.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Traut sich das keiner ran oder fischt die wirklich noch keiner? |kopfkrat #h
Dann muss ich noch warten bis jemand eine hat, oder ich kaufe mir eine, wenn es die kleine 2000 als Fuego oder Legalis hier lieferbar gibt. 

Oder ist einfach Winterpause?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Sehe kein Grund mir was neues zu kaufen, wenns die vorherige Legalis noch wunderbar tut.
Ich würd auch höchst ungern die HA mit der neuen LT tauschen wollen, egal ob kleines oder großes Modell.


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hi, also diese Hinterschneidungen bei den Rotoren; Geil siehts ja aus, aber die sind echt nicht gerade ein Hit gegen Verwickelungen, betrifft jetzt nicht nur die LTs, aber eben auch. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

frisch aus Yokohama :m

Spulendurchmesser:
LT1000 40mm
LT2000 42mm
LT2500 45mm
LT3000 48mm
LT4000 51mm
LT5000 54mm
LT6000 57mm


----------



## Shura (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Eventuell besorge ich mir nächsten Monat zwo Exceler 3000 mit Flachspule als Puffrollen. Zumindest wenn ich nix besseres finde fürs Geld.  Außerdem bin ich neugierig. Noch nie ne Daiwa gehabt!

Dann kann ich eine ja mal auf machen und Fotos posten.

Ich werd nochmal drüber meditieren!

Hab aber auch gerade büschn viel Wein intus. x3


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Liest sich alles gut, und möge der Wein bekömmlich bleiben! #6

möglichst vielfältig kaufen - herzeigen - vergleichen ...

Ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten, die 1500+2000 sind nicht oder noch nicht lieferbar, also musste eine 2500 her beordert werden :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Bode hat jetzt ein Angebot gleich mit Bildern eingestellt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4797460

Die Lieferbarkeit ist aber tw. gering (gerade nachgeschaut).
Mußte meine 2500 erstmal lieferbar aufgespürt werden und nun ist sie gerade ein paar Stunden da.
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut - viel zu gut eigentlich für das Geld. Wo ist der Haken? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bitburger (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Mich würde zu dem Thema interessieren ob schon jemand Erfahrungen zur neuen daiwa fuego lt gemacht hat ?!

Ich interessiere mich sehr für die 1000‘er Variante für
meine UL Rute.

Ich finde auch keinen Shop wo diese aktuell zu kaufen bzw. lieferbar ist :-/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Die ganz kleinen 1000-2000 habe ich leider auch noch noch gefunden #c 

Werden vermutlich wohl alle schon ab Werk abgegriffen, wie das bei anderen Sachen aktuell auch passiert ...


----------



## Bitburger (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> die ganz kleinen 1000-2000 habe ich auch noch noch gefunden |




Wenn dann bitte unbedingt bescheid geben ;-)


----------



## Shura (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Heut kam die Exceler 3000 LT tiefgefroren hier an. Heut Abend maybe paar Bilders.  :> Hatte nur eine bestellt, erstmal abchecken das Toughe Teil. : P


----------



## bobbl (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hatte heute die Exceler LT und die Fuego LT in der Hand. Gabs zum gleichen Preis. Wurde die Fuego.


----------



## Shura (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

SO!
Endlich wieder Rollenfummeln angesagt! Erstmal bei ner nagelneuen Rolle den Garantieanspruch ruinieren. Aber Wurst, passiert ja im Namen der Wissenschaft!
Selfmade Pizza und Vino ist auch am Start. Jetzt muss noch der HSV das Derby gewinnen, dann wäre der Abend richtig T1tte.

Hier schon mal die ersten Fotos! Mehr, inc. 2 Videos, folgt im laufe des feuchtfröhlichen Abends. =D

Daiwa setzt bei dieser Rolle auf viel Glitzer. Nicht nur das Chassis glitzert, auch viel Chrom und Gold ist zu finden. Auf dem ganzen Chrom sieht man natürlich JEDEN noch so sanften Fingerabdruck aus astronomisch weiter Entfernung und jeglichen Blickwinkeln. Für Leute mit einer Putz-Zwangsstörung ist diese Rolle schon einmal nicht zu empfehlen. *rubbel*

Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung Tip-Top, Spaltmaße sind auf dem ersten Blick alle prima, keine Lacknasen und keine Unregelmäßigkeiten, keine Kratzer bei meinem Modell 3000 CXH.


----------



## Bandit_bln (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Shura schrieb:


> SO!
> Endlich wieder Rollenfummeln angesagt! Erstmal bei ner nagelneuen Rolle den Garantieanspruch ruinieren. Aber Wurst, passiert ja im Namen der Wissenschaft!..[...]



Also schraubst du sie für uns auf ? 

Ich hatte sie  schon vor ein paar Wochen beim Händler in der Hand. Ich hätte sie sofort gekauft. Allerdings habe ich noch eine quasi unbenutzte Ninja hier rumliegen, weil meine Arcticas auch nicht kaputt gehen wollen. Also muss ich die erst mal ganz schnell kaputt bekommen. Zumindest für ein paar Wochen hat der Verstand noch gewonnen.

Endlich mal eine bezahlbare Rolle mit Schraubkurbel.

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die Rolle sich in der Praxis machen wird.


----------



## Shura (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Die Rolle macht allgemein einen guten ersten Eindruck so out of the box.
Der Lauf ist absolut weich, quasi ohne jegliches Zahnradgefühl. Wie lange das unter Nutzung so bleibt ist eine andere Geschichte. Das Gewicht ist auf der Packung mit 215g angegeben. Meine Küchenwaage sagt 216, das Teil ist aber alles andere als ein Präzisionsinstrument. : P 
Jedenfalls scheint es mir, dass gewichtstechnisch da nicht geschummelt wird.

Mitgeliefert wird lediglich die Kurbel und eine Packung mit drei kleinen Plastikscheiben zum ausgleichen eventueller Schnurverlegefehler. Ersatzspule gibts nicht. 

Alles in allem scheint mir die Rolle sehr auf Design getrimmt. Es gibt keine wirklichen Dichtungen, es gibt viele Öffnungen für Dreck, viel empfindliches Chrom. Leichtes Reinigen und Warten is nicht. 

*Edit: Der Bremsknopf HAT eine Dichtung, und es befindet sich auf der rechten Seite des Antriebrades ebenfalls ein Gummiring auf der Achse. *

Kleinigkeiten auf den zweiten Blick die ich gut finde:

Die Torx-Schrauben am Gehäuse. Das macht gleich einen wertigeren Eindruck und ist in der Preisklasse ja auch nicht soooo weit verbreitet. Glaub bei Shimano ist das erst bei der Ultegra FB der Fall. 
Nur die Schraube am Schnurlaufröllchen und die versteckte Schraube unter der Chromabdeckung sind Kreuzschlitz. 






Auch dieses kleine Detail finde ich sehr gut. Der Kurbelknauf ist mit einer kleinen Distanzscheibe nachträglich wackelfrei gemacht. Diese Scheibe ist nicht geschlossen, und wird wohl nach der Knaufmontage in den Zwischenraum geschoben, um das Spiel zwischen Knauf und Kurbel zu minimieren. 






Das nächste ist so eine Sache. Die Achse des Antriebsrades ist durch einen kleinen Klemmring vor dem rechten Kugellager fixiert. Somit kann man das Antriebsrad nicht einfach herausziehen wenn der Seitendeckel ab ist, denn das dazugehörige Kugellager geht nur in Kurbelrichtung nach rechts raus. Hat sicherlich irgendeinen Sinn, welchen genau, weiß ich aber nicht. 
Eventuell um die ganze Getriebe-Toleranz-Geschichte auch bei Kurbel auf der rechten Seite möglichst eng zu halten. 






Dies erschwert jedenfalls die Wartung. Rausfummeln (mit einer Stecknadel!) geht, reinfummeln wird schon spannender! Mit zwei kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher-Einsätzen, nüchtern und mit etwas Gefühl ist es mir aber gelungen.

Die Kurbel ist sehr schlank, sexy, leicht und macht aber dennoch keinen schwachen Eindruck. Sie ist sowohl Innen als auch Außen fehlerfrei. Fixiert durch ein Gewinde sitzt sie auch toleranzfrei und wackelt, bis auf ein winziges, getriebeverschuldetes bisschen, kein Stück.






Hier mal etwas, was mir sofort negativ ins Auge gesprungen ist. Nicht weil es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, wie ein vermasseltes Spaltmaß. Sondern weils ein Schmutzfang ist! Wenn die Rolle einmal seitlich in den Dreck ditscht, hat man da den Schmodder drin. Dann hilft nur Chromdeckel ab und putzen! Dieser Spalt zwischen Chrom und Body ist also tatsächlich so gewollt.






Die Schnurverlegung ist, hier mit 0,2 mm Mono, super. Nix zu meckern.






Die Bremse besitzt eingefettete Filzscheiben und bremst gut. Im Trockentest konnte ich kein Ruckeln oder ähnliches feststellen. Kann man sicher mit Kohlefaser pimpen wenn man das will.

Die angeblichen 10 Kilo Bremskraft habe ich, und werde ich auch nicht testen. Wozu brauch eine 3000er Rolle mit hoher Übersetzung und flacher Spule überhaupt soviel Bremskraft? 10 Kilo sind ja nicht gerade wenig. Dass muss ein Fisch erstmal über Schnur und Rute auf die Rolle übertragen. Und da es eben eine 3000er Rolle ist, wird die ja wohl kaum Jemand zum Pilken oder Welsangeln missbrauchen.  Zufallsfänge von größeren Fischen lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. 

Das Schnurlaufröllchen läuft auf einer Messing- und Kunststoffbuchse. Macht nicht den Eindruck, als geht da schnell was Kaputt.






Jetzt ein bisschen was zum Innenleben. 

Die Rolle ist klassich aufgebaut mit exzenter und S-förmiger Nut im Hubsystem. "Silent-Oscillation" schimpft sich der kleine Gummiring auf dem Bolzen, der in der Nut läuft - sicher nix schlechtes. Außerdem ist das Rad verschraubt und kugelgelagert.






Der Schlitten läuft sicher auf 2! Edelstahlstangen die im Gehäuse verankert sind.
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, ist die mehr oder weniger makellose erscheinung des ganzen Getriebestrangs. Das sieht einfach schon Hochwertiger aus, als ich es sonst von Druckgussgetrieben kenne. 






Das Antriebsrad, was mich ja ganz besonders interessiert hat. TOUGH Digigear schimpft sich das ja, und es soll im Vergleich zu anderen Rollen stärker sein. Aber stimmt das auch? Zum Vergleich habe ich meine in etwa gleich teure Ryobi Zauber 3000 herangezogen. (was anderes is nicht griffbereit)






Links Zauber rechts Exceler. Die Zähne der Exceler sind größer...






und dicker.  Das Antriebsrad der Exceler wiegt 6 Gramm mehr als das der Ryobi und macht allgemein einen besser verarbeiteten Eindruck. Vermutlich ist das zusätzliche Gewicht aber auch dem Gewinde + zusätzliches Zahnrad usw. geschuldet. Die Zauber hat ja den Sechskantkanal für die Kurbel und kein Gewinde. 
Alles in allem mag ich den Antrieb von der Optik her!

Das Ritzel ist aus Messing wie man es kennt und doppelt gelagert. Bilder spare ich mir da jetzt mal. 

Die Rücklaufsperre hat mich überrascht. Schaut auf den ersten Blick aus wie die üblichen Teile, aber wenn man genau hinguckt erkennt man:






Metallfedern! Für jeden Zylinder eine. Voll gut! Gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl als die üblichen Plastic-V-Springs. 

Mein Eindruck vom Gehäuse. Hier wurde ja schon bemängelt das man die Rollen, um Gewicht zu sparen, auf Plaste umgebaut hat. Der Werkstoff sieht allgemein faserig-schwarz aus und ist sehr leicht. Aber natürlich auch flexibel. Um das zu veranschaulichen habe ich zwo Videos gemacht wo ich einmal den Rotor und einmal den Rollenfuß mit den Fingern belaste.

http://anthrohyena.com/EX1.mp4

http://anthrohyena.com/EX2.mp4

Ich sags mal so - viel Kraft hab ich dafür nicht gebraucht. Fakt is, dass ich die Zauber mit Alubody und Rotor im Vergleich nicht so biegen kann.

Inwieweit das jetzt aber ein Nachteil ist beim Fischen unter Last, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das wird wohl auch jeder für sich selber ausmachen müssen. Die einen haben damit kein Problem, die anderen wollen von Haus aus lieber ein hartes und steifes Gehäuse, damit sich gar nicht erst was verbiegen könnte!

*Light & Tough *- sehe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen. Einerseits das echt robust wirkende Getriebe und die starke Bremse. Andererseits das eher filigran wirkende Kunststoffgehäuse wo dieses Getriebe drin steckt. Leicht ist diese Rolle aber auf jeden Fall!

Ich werde sie wohl, wenns nicht anders geht, im Frühjahr auf Rapfen hier an der Elbe testen. Da erwarte ich Fische bis 65 cm, das sollte langen.
Ansonsten sollen die Rollen dann eher am Forellenteich zum Einsatz kommen, an feinen Ruten mit dünner Mono. Dafür erscheinen sie mir aktuell zumindest als sehr gut geeignet!

Für um die 73 Euro mit Versand fühle ich mich jedenfalls nicht übers Ohr gehauen, wenn ich die Verarbeitung und die Goodies betrachte, die diese Rolle aufweisen kann. 


So, ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen was diese Rolle angeht. Legalis und Fuego sollten ja mehr oder weniger gleich bzw. ähnlich aufgebaut sein. 

Prost


----------



## geomujo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Wie gut würdest du die Schmierung bewerten? Ansonsten Top Beitrag!


----------



## Guinst (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Super Bericht, schöne Fotos, danke!


----------



## Bandit_bln (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Top Bericht !!! Danke auch von mir. |wavey:

Wie leicht/schwer ist denn der Anlauf im Vergleich zu deiner 3000 Ryobi?


----------



## riverboy (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Top Beitrag, Danke für die Mühe #6


----------



## Shura (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wie gut würdest du die Schmierung bewerten? Ansonsten Top Beitrag!



Uff, reicht aus, würde ich sagen. Ist nicht mit Fett vollgeknallt, die Metallteile sind aber auch nicht trocken. 

Könnte man bestimmt alles sauber machen und irgendwas hochwertigeres reinschmieren, für den Seelenfrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Shura, haste fein gemacht und einige Zeit u. Arbeit investiert! #6

Die beiden Videos zeigen mir, dass Dir die schwächsten Stellen, nämlich der Rollenfuß und Beinknick (Ferse) sowie der Bügelhalter auch aufgestoßen sind. 

Ich habe für meine Fuego 2500 D vorab definiert, dass sie 3kg Drag halten *muss*. Dass heute wirklich mal mit dem rausgesuchten Stoff ausprobiert, und siehe da ...
es geht, aber knapp. 

Bei 3.1kg Anzeige auf der Kofferwaage: 
Die Längachse verwindet und richtet sich gegen Leitringschnurlage und das Schnurlaufröllchen kommt der Spulenabwurfkante auf die Hälfte näher, aber sie bremst noch sauber, also schon ein bischen windschief, aber noch funktional.

Viel mehr als 3kg traue ich der nicht zu, ich will sie jetzt auch nicht gleich schrotten. Die "Drag"-Angabe ist eher wie so oft wohl eine "Drecks"-Angabe, bitte gleich mal alle im Kopf streichen, selbst wenn die Bremsscheiben besser und stärker sind als die Rollenmechanik drum herum.

2500 und 3000 scheinen bis auf Kurbelknauf und Spule gleich große Gehäusebauten zu haben, 205g stimmt bei mir auch sehr gut (+/-2g Digitalwaage) und damit eben noch fast gleich schwer.
Fuego hat mehr Dichtung an den Achsaustritten und einen schraubbaren Kurbelknauf auf der Schraubkurbel, und eben was man sieht. Schmierung naja, hatte in YT-Videos gehört dass sie etwas schlechter als Exceler läuft. Gehört besser geschmiert, zumal mit etwas Kurbellast und Getriebebewegungen es kratzig wird.

Behalten und Probieren werde ich sie nun, aber kritisch beäugen ...


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Top Bericht !!! Danke auch von mir. |wavey:
> 
> Wie leicht/schwer ist denn der Anlauf im Vergleich zu deiner 3000 Ryobi?



Die Ryobi läuft leichter an und dreht auch länger nach, wenn man die Kurbel loslässt. Allerdings hatte ich diese Rolle jetzt auch 1 Jahr in Benutzung, hatte das Fett getauscht etc. und diese Rolle hat kugelgelagerten Wormshaft-Spulenhub.

Ebenso fühlt sich die Zauber wertiger an in der Hand und lässt sich nicht verbiegen. Designtechnisch finde ich diese Rolle auch jetzt noch mit am schönsten 
Dafür wiegt sie bei gleicher Rollengröße aber auch stolze 100g mehr!
Und die Verarbeitungsqualität, besonders innen, ist bei der Daiwa in allen Belangen besser.


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Shura, haste fein gemacht und einige Zeit u. Arbeit investiert! #6
> 
> Die beiden Videos zeigen mir, dass Dir die schwächsten Stellen, nämlich der Rollenfuß und Beinknick (Ferse) sowie der Bügelhalter auch aufgestoßen sind.
> 
> ...




Gern doch, war sicher nicht das letzte mal. 

Naja es ist halt letztendlich mal wieder ein Kompromiss....die Rollen sollen sehr leicht sein aber auch bezahlbar bleiben. Das da kein supersteifes, leichtes High-End Material verwendet werden kann ist ja klar. Fürs Geld finde ich die Rolle aber gelungen was den ersten Eindruck angeht. Glaub ich werd auch mal einen kleinen Test machen was die Bremse angeht! Hab schon nen Plan hehehee.

Aber erst mal wach werden, Kaffee usw.


----------



## geomujo (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Mich wundert's doch, dass heute immernoch Modelle ohne Carbon-Bremsscheiben produziert werden. Dachte das wäre quasi Standard bei jedem und überall.

Zur Bremse: Offenbar hat man sich bei Daiwa von dem alten 2/3/7-kg Bremsraster verabschiedet und setzt nun auf 5/10kg wie bei der neuen Exist. Das lässt mich hoffen, dass die nächste Luvias (im Sommer?!) ebenfalls eine Neue Bremse spendiert bekommen wird. Das finde ich insoweit gut, dass dann endlich auch höhere Bremskräfte bei den 2000er Modellen machbar sind. Gerade beim harten Jiggen auf Zander mit feinem Material wäre eine kleine leichte aber dennoch kräftige Rolle ideal. Oder ich muss doch noch eine der allerletzten Revo LT's in 2000er Größe besorgen 

Den aktuellen Body der Low- und Mid-Price-rage von Daiwa finde ich aus ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten richtig misslungen - quasi hässlich. Ich empfand ja Shimano-Rollen auch nie wirklich eine Wohltat für's Auge, das aktuelle Daiwa-Design scheint sich wohl an so manchem designtechnischen Fehltritt der Konkurrenz zu orientieren. Da fand ich das Vorgängergehäuse (Ballistic/Caldia) doch deutlich stimmiger, wenn auch schwerer. 

Zum Air-Rotor aber noch ein paar Worte. So richtig erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser Konstruktion nicht. Es wird mit besserer bzw. gleichmäßigerer Kraftverteilung auf den Body geworben. Also für einen absoluten Extremfall. Im täglichen Betrieb (ohne Mega Fisch dran) empfinde ich die Rotorkonstruktion als unötig klobig/ausladend. In dem gezeigten Bild sieht man das sehr schön. Bei der Daiwa eckt der äußere Rahmen des Rotors auf die Tischplatte weil er so breit ist. Bei der Ryobi und vielen anderen Modellen ist der Rotoranssatz viel filigraner gestaltet OHNE dabei an Stabilität einzubüßen (nicht wahr?! ;-) ). Tw. gibt es auch Versuche einen Standard-Rotor speziell asynchron zuformen wie bei manchen Shimano und Abu Modellen. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus.

Interessant wäre noch in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie der Bügelumschlag ausgelöst wird bzw. aus welchem Material die Rampe besteht.


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> Mich wundert's doch, dass heute immernoch Modelle ohne Carbon-Bremsscheiben produziert werden. Dachte das wäre quasi Standard bei jedem und überall.
> 
> Interessant wäre noch in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie der Bügelumschlag ausgelöst wird bzw. aus welchem Material die Rampe besteht.



Auf keinsten. Shimanski ist da auch ein gutes Beispiel, da findest du unter 100 Piepen kein Carbon. Aber es wird langsam! Irgendwann haste vermutlich überall welches.  Ist auch nicht soooo tragisch, oder? Wir haben schließlich so viele Jahre mit Filz erfolgreich gebremst. x3



geomujo schrieb:


> empfinde ich die Rotorkonstruktion als unötig klobig/ausladend. In dem gezeigten Bild sieht man das sehr schön. Bei der Daiwa eckt der äußere Rahmen des Rotors auf die Tischplatte weil er so breit ist. Bei der Ryobi und vielen anderen Modellen ist der Rotoranssatz viel filigraner gestaltet OHNE dabei an Stabilität einzubüßen (nicht wahr?! ;-) ).



Ja, leider hat sich Ryobi neuerdings auch von diesem schlichten V-Shape-Rotor verabschiedet. Drum ärgere ich mich, nicht gleich mehrere von den Zauber mit der starren Kurbel gekauft zu haben als es die 3000er noch gab. x.x  Aber ja, du hast vollkommen recht, klobig trifft es. Dennoch kann ich mit dem Design der Daiwas ganz gut.


Ich guck nachher nochmal zwecks dem Bügelumschlag~


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ich habe die Bremse schrittweise von 0 bis 4 Kilo belastet und daraus ein GIF gemacht, was die Verformung des Rotors gut zeigt. Bis 4 Kilo macht immerhin der Body kaum eine Biegung.






Achtung, Schleichwerbung! =D






0 - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 Kilo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Dass die Ryobi & Spro Arcs innen drin was die Getriebeausführung betrifft, mit ihren auch rund 14 Jahren Techno-Rückstand vergleichsweise "lumpiger" gebaut sind, ist in der Tat so.
Insbesondere der Zwischenantrieb für den Wormshaft von Zauber und RedArc, genau das war ja schon derbe. :g

Daiwa hat ab der normalen Hardbody Legalis/Exceler HA Mod.2015/16 so richtig einen vorgelegt und die laufenden Teile in den LT sind weitgehend gleich dazu. 

Interessant könnte noch der exakte Vergleich bei den Zahnwinkeln sein (weniger radial hin zu tangential, Schrägenwirkung).
Dass da etwas geändert ist zu bisherigen Rollen, kann man beim Vergleich oben mit dem Zauber-Großrad schon sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Wunderbar gut gemachtes  GIF ! #6

Der labile Fuß arbeitet schon stark, hält aber.
Man sieht sehr gut das Zuziehen der Seitenwange des AirRotors und des Rollchenhalters und die "kommende" Explosion durch Blockierbremsen.


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



geomujo schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie der Bügelumschlag ausgelöst wird bzw. aus welchem Material die Rampe besteht.



Bitte sehr:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Du hast unter den beiden Kreuzschlitzschrauben auch die messingartigen Scheibchen mit viel Seitenspiel, und bischen lästig sind die auch noch. :m
Da müssen denen wohl die eigentlich zu verwendenden (Flachkopf-)Schrauben ausgegangen sein und diese Senkkopfschrauben sind durch die U-Scheibe notdürftig angepasst. Oder die schwarze Plastikabdeckung hat den Fehler.

Die Lagerstelle in der Mitte um das Pinion-Ritzel ist bei der Fuego/MagSeal etwas anders und enger, klemmt auch am Rotor sogar fest.
Aber genau dort vermute ich auch eine schlechtere Schmierung des gesamten Zentrallagerbereiches, da das MagOil prinzipiell einen separaten Bereich beansprucht (bei nicht-LT Legalis,Exceler HA versus Theory,Saltist HA), durch andere Schmieröle sofort verdünnt wird und diese sogar anzieht - bei meiner Fuego war das schon ab Werk passiert. :g
Entsprechend vermute ich diese Schmiermittel-Trennungsschwachstelle oder Vermischungsschwachstelle bei allen aktuellen Mag Daiwas : MagSeal mit MagOil inhärenter Nachteil wegen sparsamsten Norm-Oiling. 

Lösung-Nr.1: MagOil wegwischen und richtig normal satt geschmiert ist die Leichtlaufbeeinträchtigung nämlich weg! #6


----------



## geomujo (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Danke für die Pics - sieht ja recht ordentlich aus die Kostruktion. Für mich auf den ersten Blick kein Hindernis auf den autom. Bügelumschlag zu verzichten - und bei einer 75€ Rolle schongaricht 

Zum Rotor noch mal n paar Worte wie ausladend der bei Daiwa eigentlich im Vgl zur Konkurrent ist. Den Vergleich zur Ryobi haben wir ja gesehen. Hier mal der Vergleich des Luvias-Rotors mit dem LT-Rotor der Revo. In der Seitenansicht noch kaum ein Unterscheid festellbar, sind das auf der anderen Seite Welten! Nicht nur dass er deutlich ausladender ist, er ist auch deutlich wulstiger. Der Zaion-Rotor mag vllt. etwas feiner sein aber das Grundprinzip ist ja das Selbe. Der Rotor der LT ist sehr hart und verbiegt nicht - aber der Bail-Arm ist doch aus Kunststoff und gibt wie bei der Luvias entsprechend nach. Aus Metall kenne ich den Bail Arm nur bei der Sorön.


----------



## Bandit_bln (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Spannend ist, ob die 4000er Serie robuster ist und ob es Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen in der Stabilität (Bailistic, Fuegeo, ...) gibt.  

Man müsste auch mal vergleichen, ob das mit dem Verziehen nicht ein allgemeines Problem von Plastigehäusen ist. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass genau das der Vorteil von der Balistic ist.

Bei einer Ninja kann man auch relativ leicht den Rotor zusammendrücken oder den Korpus zum Fuß ziehen. Gestört beim Angeln hat es glaube ich noch keinen?!

4 kg ist auch nicht gerade wenig, dass muss dann schon nen echt ordentlicher Fisch sein.


----------



## Shura (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Bei einer Ninja kann man auch relativ leicht den Rotor zusammendrücken oder den Korpus zum Fuß ziehen. Gestört beim Angeln hat es glaube ich noch keinen?!



Nönö, hier gings ja eher drum, ob die neuen Daiwas verschlimmbessert wurden. Die "alten" waren ja wohl aus Alu und verwindungssteifer, hatten Ersatzspulen etc. 
Und die neuen sollen toller sein weil leichter, mehr Bremse aber dennoch robust. 
Die Ninjas wurden ja noch nicht LT-infiziert.

Also zumindest hab ich das jetzt so verstanden. Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen alter und neuer Exceler / Fuego / Legalis wäre natürlich das beste.

Edit: Was ich gerade noch gemerkt hab als ich die neue Air-Spule untersucht hab. Nicht nur, dass das Material sehr dünn ist und viele Aussparungen hat, auch die Bremsscheiben sind aus einem leichten Metall, vermutlich Alu. Wie DDR-Geld. =D
Auch eine gute Möglichkeit, Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Man müsste auch mal vergleichen, ob das mit dem Verziehen nicht ein allgemeines Problem von Plastigehäusen ist.


Mir zumindest ist das gut bekannt und ausprobiert, ob bei Daiwa, Shimano, Ryobi/Spro u.a. 
Für die Getriebe und Spulenlagerung ist ein jedes Verziehen und Auswandern der Achsrichtung beim Kurbeln definitiv schädlich. 
Plastikteile sind aber durch ihre Elastizität weniger leicht per Unfall zu beschädigen, verzeihen viele Anwenderfehler, werden also weniger kaputt gemacht und belasten die Reparaturabteilungen weniger. 
Für die Hersteller wird es bei richtigen Großserien ordentlich billiger.



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass genau das der Vorteil von der Balistic ist.


Zaion könnte hierbei verwindungssteifer sein. 
Da ich in einem YT-Zerlegevideo aber ein schwarzes Exzenter-Zahnrad in ihr sah und der umtriebige "TackleAdvisor" als Teil aus Plastik berichtet, finde ich so etwas versteckt in einer recht teueren Rolle (ca. +100 davor) nicht nett. 



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> 4 kg ist auch nicht gerade wenig, dass muss dann schon nen echt ordentlicher Fisch sein.


Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, wobei 4kg ja schon Grenzwert ist: Denn es ist ja vor dem jeweiligen Angeleinsatz möglich, sich über vorkommende Fische und ausreichende Rollenkraft Gedanken zu machen und auch eine stärkere Rolle zu nehmen. 

Bei stärkerer Berührungschance oder Ambitionen auf Großsalmoniden oder Großhechte passt das m.M.n. nicht, sonst schon.


----------



## Shura (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Naja ob das Plaste jetzt soooo ein krasser Schwachpunkt ist.... 
Stradic und Ultegra haben ja auch Plastewormshaftantrieb~

Und das schwarze Rad ist vielleicht aus diesem Zaion Zaubermaterial? Dann könnte es, ähnlich wie Alu, sehr viel Gewicht sparen und gleichzeitig stabil genug sein. Das ist ja kein so krass belastetes Bauteil und sieht auch sehr dick aus!   185g wiegt angeblich die 3000er.  Das Ding hätte ich gern mal in der Hand!




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da müssen denen wohl die eigentlich zu verwendenden (Flachkopf-)Schrauben ausgegangen sein und diese Senkkopfschrauben sind durch die U-Scheibe notdürftig angepasst.



Nein, es sind Flachkopfschrauben + Scheibe bei mir.

Hab btw. eben noch ne Fuego bestellt, konnte nicht anders. >.< Jetzt is aber gut!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Zum Jahresende wissen wir wahrscheinlich mehr! :m

Wenn man nicht nur Satzforellchen und 15cm Barsche damit gefangen haben wird, und nach einer Saison eines wenigstens einigermaßen häufigen Einsatzes  die Erfahrungen hat, wird man wissen wie tauglich diese Baureihen sind. 

Etwas mit Kunststoffgetrieberädchen dürfen aber gerne andere ausprobieren! :m
Excenterrad und geringe Belastung?!?
Ich schaffe (Spin-)Rollen auch bisher schon locker in einer halben Stunde beim Boots- oder Talsperrenhechtangeln hinzurichten, einmal Hänger im Krautfeld oder kleiner Baum dran lösen über Rolleneinkurbeln selbst innerhalb der vorgegebenen Bremsgrenze reicht schon oft.

Ich finde für den Einstieg in die Leichtkunstofftechnik diese Getriebebauart u. Preisklasse aber schon  gut u. passend. #6


----------



## Shura (4. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Am Freitag kam die Fuego, aber ich hab sie gleich wieder zurück geschickt zum Umtausch. 
Hatte nen unruhigen, Lauf mit Widerstand immer an der gleichen Stelle beim kurbeln + schnarrendes Geräusch an dieser Stelle.

Naja. D:


----------



## Sicmatron (4. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Habe auch eine Legalis LT und bin voll zufrieden. Die Bremse ist etwas über krass für eine so kleine Rolle aber gut, wenn doch mal ein Wels beißt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Wie heißt es so schön: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! :m :q

Innenbelüftete Doppelscheibenbremsen vom Porsche Carrera GT an Vorder- und Hinterachse,  wunderbar eingebaut im Trabant 601 ...

@Shura
bestätigt mir zumindest, dass die wirklich schlechter zusammengebaut und geschmiert sind.
Anscheinend haben die neuen Vietnam Monteure oder wahrscheinlicher sogar Monteusen :q  damit auch so ihre Schwierigkeiten. 
Wenn man sich mal den MagSeal Hype oder eher schon MagSeal Wahn (HiTech Spacetech NASA Raumfahrt, Kein(?) Selbermachen, Wartungs-Einsendung, Preispunkt, ....) der Meerforelle-Nutzer der letzten paar Jahre vergleichsweise wieder vor Augen führt ...

Das Mischen bzw. ausbluten der MagOil-Schicht im Kontakt zu richtig gutem ( #6 ) kriechenden Maschinenöl ist jedenfalls arg doof und mehr als nur ein einfacher Konzeptionsfehler. :g 

Tip an die Daiwa Konstrukteure: Mit einer Trennmembran könnte das verhindert werden ...


----------



## Shura (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hm, ich hatte noch nie eine Rolle mit magseal. Warum sollte sich das denn vermischen?  Ich hantiere eigentlich nicht mit Öl oder Fett in der Nähe vom Nadellager . Klär mich mal auf :0


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Also ich versuch' es mal mit der Aufklärung 

Erstmal vorab:
Für mich muss eine Stationärrolle im Zentrallager unterm Rotor am vorderen Gehäuseflansch satt gefettet oder geölt sein; am besten alles voll, damit Wasser keinerlei Raum mehr hat.
Das Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager in sich zwischen den Walzen, Federn und Widerpart muss auch satt geölt (nicht gefettet!) sein, besonders wenn es pfurz-trocken ab Werk kommt. :m

Das MagOil ist ein "Rillenfüller" zwischen zwei Teilen, quasi eine "Flüssigdichtung", und es soll dort bleiben und wird durch magnetische Eigenschaften von einem Teil (ein-/aufgesetzter Magnet -> am großen Halteblech) dort festgehalten, die Ferropartikel im MagOil sind der Haft-Partner, ansonsten gibt es keine weiteren Teile zum "sealen" oder trennen.
Das normale Schmieröl, was nun prinzipell erheblich wichtiger ist, hat aber keine magnetischen Eigenschaften, weder anziehend/festhaltend noch abstoßend. Dafür gute Kriech- und Benetzungseigenschaften.

Das erste Video fängt an mit dem "MagSeal"-Element ab 00:00 und ab 02:56 nochmal weiter, zeigt 2 Teile blank und dazwischen ist etwas dunkles MagOil, beide Teile hängen magnetisch fest.
Man zieht bei der Demontage auch Sachen mit ab, die man von der Explosionszeichnung her nicht vermuten würde, z.B. eben die Rücklaufsperrenhülse auf dem Piniongear aus dem Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager. 

Dieses Video passt in diesen Thread haargenau rein. :m

2018 Daiwa Ballistic LT Inside out analysis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C04AiDcALI4

Guter Überblick zu Daiwa MagSeal in der vollen Ausbaustufe:

Daiwa Magseal: Proving just how easy it is to service without disturbing it.
"don't oil the AR clutch ..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7BGu-m1fXY

M.O.S -For Daiwa MagSealed Reel, Mag Oil Replacement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmbOZ1pVsHg


----------



## Shura (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Wie das funktioniert wusste ich ja, mir war nur nicht schlüssig, warum da noch irgendwie mit anderem Öl rumgematscht werden sollte. Wenn man das Nadellager natürlich dann noch mit Öl auffüllt ist es klar, das ist wohl von Daiwa auch so nicht vorgesehen.
Bei der Exceler ist das Nadellager auf jedenfall geölt, nicht zu viel aber definitiv geölt.
Bei der Fuego schau ich auch mal nach, wird aber nicht anders sein denke ich. Danke für die Videos!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Bei meiner Fuego 2500 war eben schon beim ersten vorsichtigen Abnehmen des Blechdeckels, nach der am Rotor eingeklemmten und somit herausgezogenen Rücklaufsperrenhülse, beide Öle miteinander vollkommen vermischt, hellbraune Soße, bis durch das Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager zum Kugellager herunter. :g

Entsprechend auch ein kratziger Lauf out-of-the-box, der mit einer Legalis HA nicht mehr annährend mithalten kann.
(hab nur die HA's)


----------



## Shura (5. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Eigentlich wollte die die Finger vom Magseal lassen, aber nun muss ich ja doch reingucken. -_- Mäh.


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Vielen Dank an Shura für den tollen Bericht. #6

bei tackle tester wurden die Legalis LT mit der Exceler LT verglichen. Zu der Fuego LT gab es auch einen Bericht.


----------



## Shura (8. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Shura für den tollen Bericht. #6



Gerne doch! 

Heute kam die neue Fuego. Mit der ist alles OK und auch das Magnetöl ist da wo es hingehört, noch. ;D 

Hier mal die Unterschiede zur Exceler (MagSeal nicht mitgerechnet)

Die Spule ist Kugelgelagert

Eine Dichtung zwischen Ritzel und Hauptachse







Eine Dichtung auf der linken Kurbelseite (nach rechts wechselbar)






Dichtring in der Schraubkappe






Diese Dichtungen sind in den Beschreibungen im Internet irgendwie gar nicht aufgeführt. Zumindest nicht da, wo ich geschaut habe.

Da im Netz die Fuego oft genau so viel kostet wie die Exceler, bekommt man mit dieser Rolle wohl mehr geboten.

Edit: Das OFFENE winzige Kugellager unter der Spule gegen ein passendes, geschlossenes getauscht : )


----------



## Shura (26. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Kleines Update meinerseits.

Hab die Exceler, die ja durchs Auseinandernehmen schon Fett eingebüßt hat, nun komplett sauber gemacht und mit PENN-Fett vollgeklatscht.

Die Fuego belasse ich wie sie ist. Mal sehen wie das Fett nach einer Saison aussieht.
Hab auch geschaut, ob man ohne weiteres irgendwo noch Plastik gegen Kugellager tauschen kann. Ist aber nicht möglich.

Nächste Woche kommt die neue Spinnrute für 2018 und dann fehlen nur noch die passenden Fischis. : )


----------



## SigmundFreud (29. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Bei mir kam heute eine neue Prorex 3000D-C LT ins Haus. Wurde hier glaub ich noch nicht gezeigt. Wenn irgendwelche Infos gewünscht sind könnte ich mal schauen was ich da rausholen kann. Aufmachen wollte ich sie aber nicht #t


----------



## Bandit_bln (29. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute eine neue Prorex 3000D-C LT ins Haus. Wurde hier glaub ich noch nicht gezeigt. Wenn irgendwelche Infos gewünscht sind könnte ich mal schauen was ich da rausholen kann. Aufmachen wollte ich sie aber nicht #t



Glückwunsch. Spannend fänd ich zu wissen, ob der Body verwinsungssteifer ist, als die LG Rollen ohne Zaion?


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ja gern. Leider habe ich keine LG zuhause. Irgendeine Idee wie man das am besten anstellen kann?  Im ersten Moment machte die Rolle einen wirklich kompakten Eindruck für eine 3000er. Sogar etwas gedrungener als meine Daiwa 2500A Procaster (siehe Bild).

Für mich ist es die erste Daiwa aus diesem Preissegment, weswegen ich vom quasi nicht existenten Anlaufwiederstand (vgl. zu meinen sonstigen Rollen) beeindruckt bin. Außerdem scheint die Bremse einen wirklich sehr hochwertigen Eindruck zu machen. Leider dauerts hier noch einen Monat bevor ich die Rolle im Einsatz testen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Mal aufs zweite Bild ^ bezogen und auf die Frage zu verwindungssteif darüber, was letztlich auch den Vergleich mit der konventionellen Aluminium-Hardbody Daiwa (aktuell ab Daiwa Legalis/Exceler HA aufwärts) heraufbeschwört:

Wie fühlt sich das zusammendrücken des Rotors an, also die beiden Ansatzstellen des Bügels, da wo er dich dreht beim umklappen? Mit Daumen+Zeigefinger zusammendrücken.

Und wie das hochdrücken der Rolle vom unteren Ende am Gehäuse her, nähert sich wann etwa die Spulenkante dem Vorgriff?

Siehe zum Vergleich Video von Shura weiter oben, im sehr langen Beitrag  # 32  .



Shura schrieb:


> http://anthrohyena.com/EX1.mp4
> 
> http://anthrohyena.com/EX2.mp4


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ich werde mich mal reinfuchsen ob ich sowas in der Art hinbekomme - den subjektiv kann ich zwar meine Meinung kundtun, aber das wars schon. Das wird dann aber wahrscheinlich heute nix mehr - gleich gibts Osterstruwen |wavey:


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Mhm, Schade. Das AB kann Gifs nicht als "Videos" wiedergeben. Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen wo und wie ich die Videos online bringen kann.


----------



## SigmundFreud (31. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ich hab die kurzen Videos als Gif bei Giphy hochgeladen, hoffe mal das ist für jeden erreichbar.

Hochdrücken der Rolle vom unteren Ende am Gehäuse her:
https://gph.is/2pU4TOc

Zusammendrücken des Rotors:
https://gph.is/2J9LXUz

Die Videos sind leider nicht so gut geworden wie die von Shura, aber ich denke ein wenig was kann man erkennen. Ich persönlich finde, dass deutlich Kraft nötig ist um die gezeigten Verbiegungen zu erreichen und ich habe relativ kräftige Arme und Hände. Das macht alles einen sehr soliden Eindruck - ich glaube nicht das es hier ein Qualitätsmanko zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit durch das gewählte Material gibt. Hab das mit anderen Rollen von mir verglichen und da war immer mindestens genau so viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr Spiel drin.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ja super #6, kann beide Video-Bildfolgen sehen und erkennen wie "gearbeitet" wird.

Wie groß der Unterschied zu den anderen Typen ist und wie sich Zaion von DS5 in Zahlenwerten unterscheidet ist somit nicht exakt klärbar, aber es arbeitet eben auch.

Zum Vergleich: Das Verhalten wie im Video-1 zeigt eine Hardbody Daiwa ab Legalis / Exceler HA selbst in der kleinen Größe 2000 nicht, das am Rotor Video-2 aber schon.

Ich schätze man wird in vlt. schon einem Jahr durch zusammentragen wissen, was mit den LT geht und was nicht, das muss am besten mit großen Fischen  ausprobiert werden.

Ich werde mich mit einer Fuego LT 2500 und zum Vergleich einigen Legalis HA 2000  u. 2500 daran beteiligen, die werden zusammen mit Spinnruten ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## zandertex (31. März 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

ist ja furchtbar da da etwas bewegung ist.#q
wie schlimm ist da erst ne rute die sich vollkommen durchbiegt.:q
sorry!


----------



## SigmundFreud (1. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Naja es ist halt erstmal ganz wertfrei eine Beobachtung und wie Nordlichtangler schon schrieb wird man ja am Wasser noch feststellen müssen ob das irgendeine Auswirkung hat.


----------



## Shura (1. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Uhhh die Prorex LT steht auch noch auf meiner Liste. : X Die passende Rute (Prorex XR Travel 240cm, 50g Wg.) ist schon hier. Das Gewicht der Rute ist ja schon krass. Hab hier 135g gewogen! Mit der 3000er LT würde dieses Set gerade mal 315g wiegen. Also soviel wie meine Zauber 3000 alleine wiegt. Whoop!


----------



## SigmundFreud (1. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Meine Küchenwaage bestätigt übrigends die Herstellerangabe des Gewichtes der Rolle


----------



## Shura (1. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ich bin vor allem auf das Innenleben der Prorex gespannt. Hatte Daiwa mal angeschrieben, aber bisher keine Antwort.  
Ich vermute, es wird mehr oder weniger das gleiche wie bei der Ballistic LT drin sein. Beschreibung und Preis sind ja sehr nahe beieinander!


----------



## Shura (1. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Noch ein kleines Update.

Im Gegensatz zur Exceler LT hat die Fuego einen geschraubten Kurbelknauf! Das heißt, wenn man will, kann man die Plastiklager gegen Kugellager ( 4 / 7 / 2,5 ) tauschen und dann hat man seine eigene super-sonder-special Edition 8-Lager Fuego.

Da die Kugellager aber ein winzig kleines Bisschen dicker sind als die Plastiklager, muss die Passscheibe kurbelseitig gegen eine dünnere ersetzt werden. Oder man schleift sie mit Sandpapier einfach dünner, wie ich es gemacht habe. xD

Auf eigene Gefahr ^^


----------



## Shura (16. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hier mal das Schnurbild mit Geflecht 0.14mm unterfüttert mit Mono. Die Schnur ist eine Kastking Fortis! Wirft sich prima und bei insgesamt ca. 4 Stunden Werfen und Einholen keine Tüddelage. 








Hatte sonst wer schon seine Exceler, Fuegos oder Prorexe mit am Wasser?
Ich war zweimal Abends los am Wochenende, aber Aspius ist noch nicht so in Stimmung.


----------



## Shura (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Update:

Ich habe mit der Exceler Gestern vier verschiedene Methoden probiert am Hauptstrom der Elbe, die letztendlich insgesamt vier Rapfen, alle 50+, gebracht haben.

6-Gramm Effzett Blinker superschnell knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche eingekurbelt (2 + 2 Attacken)

10-Gramm Kinetic Mefo Blinker silbern/grün taumelnd / hüpfend mit kurzen, fixen Einkurbelphasen und Absinkphasen (1 + 3 Attacken)

Popper 45mm silbern "poppend" an der Oberfläche (1 gelangweilte Attacke)

Popper 45mm silbern schnell knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche eingekurbelt (1+ 1 im Drill verloren und 2 Attacken)

Alles gegen die Strömung und mit Drillingen ohne Widerhaken und jeweils für ca. 30 Minuten.

Ich habe also versucht, die Rolle möglichst vielfältig zu belasten in den zwei Stunden wo ich los war. Probleme gabs keine!







Cheers


----------



## Shura (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Gestern ist mir die Fuego inklusive Rute ins Wasser gefallen und war komplett untergetaucht für mehrere Sekunden. Aber weder seitlich noch von vorne oder in die Bremse ist Wasser eingedrungen! Puh!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hast Du sie trotzdem mal auseinander genommen und alles nachgeschaut?  
So mit Schwung und richtig reinplatschen und tauchen ist nochmal was anderes als ein bischen nass machen.
Der Deckel über dem Sperrlager erscheint mir die schwächste Stelle zu sein, das Sperrlager rostfreudig.

Ich hatte mit meiner Legalis HA ja auch so ein Vergnügen (neu ungefixt Sparschmierung ab Werk), ging alles gut und auch den nächsten Tag wieder voller Einsatz, aber dann 2 Wochen später rumgelegen, beim packen zum nächsten Trip kam die Überraschung ....

Ich komme immer noch nicht dazu, mal echte Tauchexperimente zu machen, natürlich kontrolliert - eben mit penibler Nachkontrolle.


----------



## Shura (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ja ich hab die aufgemacht und geschaut, es ist wirklich alles trocken geblieben sowohl in der Gearbox als auch beim Sperrlager. Hut ab, günstige Rolle gut versiegelt!


----------



## Shura (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> LEGALIS LT
> EXCELER LT
> FUEGO LT
> BALLISTIC LT
> ...



Ich ergänze einfach mal, weil seit dem Erstellen dieses Fredds drei Rollen dazu kamen.

REGAL LT
LEGALIS LT 
EXCELER LT
FUEGO LT
CALDIA LT
PROREX LT
TATULA LT 
BALLISTIC LT
EXIST LT

Und da sind es schon neun.


----------



## geomujo (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Hier eine Auswahl an Japan-Modellen:

Theory
X-Fire
Emeraldas Air
Emeraldas MX
Emeraldas
Gekkabijin Air
Gekkabijin MX
Aegis
Imprimi

http://www.daiwa.com/jp/fishing/item3/reel/sp_lure/index.html
Es gibt zwei Gehäuseformen der LT. Ein Low-End und ein Midrange-Modell.
Es fehlen noch die KOHGA-Reihe (Rockfish-Zieltackle), wird sicher bald kommen.

Erstaunlich: Die Emeraldas wurde abgewertet. Es gab in den beiden Vorgängerserien der Emeraldas jeweils auch ein "Made-in-Japan" Modell. Mit Einführung der LT-Modelle kommt nun ein Mid-Range-Body zum Einsatz, welcher vorher ein Luvias-Pendant war. Dafür wurde die Gekkabijin aufgewertet mit jetzt einem 'Made-in-Japan'-Modell.


----------



## Shura (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Ach man,  die Japaner haben die tollen flachen Spulen.  Warum gibt's die nicht auch bei uns in der Auswahl damit  faule Lümmel wie ich nimmer Mono unterfüttern müssen. :c


----------



## SigmundFreud (30. August 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Mahlzeit zusammen.


Meine Prorex LT ist jetzt etwa ein halbes Jahr alt und ich hab heute mal darüber nachgedacht ob wartungstechnisch was zu machen ist. In der Gebrauchsanweisung steht alle 1 bis 2 Jahre einschicken zum Service. So weit bin ich denke ich noch nicht, aber das Ölen und Fetten der äußeren Teile - wie in der Anweisung erwähnt - könnte man mal machen. Jetzt hab ich im Netz groteske Schauergeschichten über sich nicht vertragende Öle gelesen. Deswegen an dieser Stelle die Frage was ihr für Schmierstoffe für eure LTs verwendet.


Ich habe grad an Daiwa ne Mail diesbezüglich geschrieben, aber bin auch ein bisschen gespannt wie ihr das handhabt.


----------



## Shura (30. August 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Muh.

Schön, dass noch jemand LTs fischt  Ich habe bisher nur das Schnurlaufröllchen geölt. Also zerlegt, altes Schmiermittel mit Alkohol abgewischt und mit einem Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl wieder rollig gemacht. Wenn du das alte Öl entfernst gibts da auch keine Unverträglichkeiten!


----------



## SigmundFreud (31. August 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Danke für die Antwort.

Also ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Rolle. Gut ist für mich halt auch die erste aus diesem Preissegment. 

Besonders hat mich jetzt Bremse überzeugt. Ein Quantensprung zu den Modellen die ich vorher eingesetzt habe.


----------



## SigmundFreud (3. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*

Falls es interessiert, hier die Einsatzantwort von Daiwa Service auf meine nicht unfreundliche Anfrage:

Zur Schmierung des Bügelarmes könne zum Beispiel Cormoran Rollenöl verwendet werden. 

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht von der Antwort, aber ok.


----------



## Shura (22. Oktober 2018)

Mal wieder ein Update wegen neuer Modelle:

FREAMS LT
NINJA LT
NINJA MATCH/FEEDER LT
PROREX V LT
PROREX X LT
REGAL LT
LEGALIS LT 
EXCELER LT
FUEGO LT
CALDIA LT
PROREX LT
TATULA LT 
BALLISTIC LT
EXIST LT


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt noch die Liste der noch im Katalog stehenden Daiwa NICHT-LT Rollen 
ich schätze die ist kräftig geschrumpft worden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2018)

SigmundFreud schrieb:


> *AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*
> 
> Falls es interessiert, hier die Einsatzantwort von Daiwa Service auf meine nicht unfreundliche Anfrage:
> 
> ...


Die wollen nicht schmieren, weder deine Rolle noch dich 

Die einfache Mechanik kann man mit vielem behandeln, Öle von Landmaschinen Auto über Flugzeuge bis Nähmaschinen. Standard-Öl-Gebinde sind deutlich günstiger als die kleinem aus dem Angelladen.
Getriebe mit Fett oder Fettmischung.
Außenteile sowie die stationäre Achsendurchführung und das Sperrlager mit Öl.


----------



## Shura (23. Oktober 2018)

Neu in der Sammlung: Fuego 1000 LT für die knallrote UL Forellenflitsche.


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde bei den Spulen der Exceler LT die nicht wirklich glatte Planfläche mit dem ersten, kleinen Radius nicht optimal und habe schon überlegt es z.B. mit 1500er Schmirgelpapier zu bearbeiten. Falls aber das Gelbe Anodisierung mit härterer Oberfläche sein sollte, wäre es nicht ratsam diese abzutragen. Was meint Ihr, übertreibe ich total ?


----------



## Shura (24. Oktober 2018)

Neeneee lieber nicht an der Beschichtung rumschleifen, ist wirklich nicht nötig


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Scheint auf jeden Fall nichts hartes zu sein, man bekommt mit z.B. einem Körner ganz leicht Kratzer rein. Kein Vergleich zu anodisierten Taschenlampen und deren Anodisierung ist nicht extrem hart. Spielt wohl kaum eine Rolle, ob die Spule blank wird oder nicht.


----------



## SigmundFreud (25. Oktober 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die wollen nicht schmieren, weder deine Rolle noch dich
> 
> Die einfache Mechanik kann man mit vielem behandeln, Öle von Landmaschinen Auto über Flugzeuge bis Nähmaschinen. Standard-Öl-Gebinde sind deutlich günstiger als die kleinem aus dem Angelladen.
> Getriebe mit Fett oder Fettmischung.
> Außenteile sowie die stationäre Achsendurchführung und das Sperrlager mit Öl.




Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Scheint auf jeden Fall nichts hartes zu sein, man bekommt mit z.B. einem Körner ganz leicht Kratzer rein. Kein Vergleich zu anodisierten Taschenlampen und deren Anodisierung ist nicht extrem hart. Spielt wohl kaum eine Rolle, ob die Spule blank wird oder nicht.


Mein Tip: Verschiebe das auf den Zeitpunkt, wo die Spule eine schwere Scharte an der Abwurfkante bekommen hat, das machen Natursteine leider sehr leicht, auch Beton.
Dann ist popoglatt angleichen unbedingt notwendig wg. der empfindlichen teuren Dyneema-Schnur.

Nachkaufbare E-Spulen für Rollenlieferungen ohne jede E-Spule sind eh so eine kniffelige Sache.
Wenn das Ding schon reif für die Aussonderung wäre, kann man es nur noch in die richtige Richtung hinrichten.


----------



## Shura (28. Oktober 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Liste der noch im Katalog stehenden Daiwa NICHT-LT Rollen
> ich schätze die ist kräftig geschrumpft worden.



Jau. Luvias, Morethan, Certate und BG bei den Spinnrollen. QD Match/Feeder nicht mitgezählt. Crossfire und Sweepfire werden wohl nicht LT werden, da ganz am unteren Ende. BG kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, die anderen drei aber schon~


----------



## Shura (19. Januar 2019)

Shura schrieb:


> Jau. Luvias, Morethan, Certate und BG bei den Spinnrollen. QD Match/Feeder nicht mitgezählt. Crossfire und Sweepfire werden wohl nicht LT werden, da ganz am unteren Ende. BG kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, die anderen drei aber schon~



Wie vorhergesehen, coming soon the *Certate LT*, mit einteiligem Alugehäuse ab April.

Damit ist das Alugehäuse wieder im hochpreisigen Spinrollensegment €300+ von Daiwa angelangt.

Normaler Kunststoff -> DS5 -> Zaion -> Alu -> Magnesium


----------



## Trainer (19. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich interessiere mich für die Daiwa Exceler LT 2500 D.
Diese Rolle gab es ja schon letztes Jahr schon in LT Variante und 2019 auch wieder. 
Wurde an dieser Rolle eine Änderung vorgenommen, besser gesagt gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Modell 2018 zu 2019.

Ich würde mich über Informationen freuen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Januar 2019)

Trainer schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für die Daiwa Exceler LT 2500 D.
> Diese Rolle gab es ja schon letztes Jahr schon in LT Variante und 2019 auch wieder.
> ...


Hallo Trainer,
meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Trainer (19. Januar 2019)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2019)

Nun gibt es ja ein neues 2019er Modell der Certate auf Basis des 'LT'-Konzepts.
Was mir auffällt, ist dass Daiwa wohl die Schaltbarkeit der Rücklaufsperre gestrichen hat?! Die Produktfotos sind natürlich genau so gemacht, dass die Kurbel den entsprechenden Bereich überdeckt.
http://www.daiwa.com/global/ja/fishingshow/2019ss/certate/technology.html
Im ersten Bild in der Kachelkaskade unten sieht man die Rolle von unten. Da kann ich keinen Schalter für die Rücklaufsperre entdecken.
In diesem Bild kann man auch eine hässliche Design-Eigenart des Air-Rotor's erkennen: Schaut man den Rotor von der Seite an wird klar, wie klobig das Teil eigentlich ist. Der neue Zaion-Rotor ist zwar etwas dünner aber nicht weniger gedrungen. In den normalen Produktpräsentationsfoto's ist immer die Seite mit dem Bail-Arm erkennbar oder die gegenüberliegende.  Das war auch einer der Gründe, die mich von Daiwa wegetrieben haben. Die Rollen sind nichts für kleine Hände.

Hier nochmal der Vergleich wie man einen technisch einwandfreien und haptisch hervorragenden Rotor designt der weniger klobig wirkt aber insgesamt größer ist:


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

Oh oh, das Ausschalten der Rücklaufsperre ist für einige ein wichtiger Grund nicht zu einer Shimano zu greifen.
Hat die "Exist LT" den Schalter an der Seite, ist der hier in den Bildern 3 und 4 zu sehen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2019)

Okay, nicht drauf geachtet, aber erkennst du ihn auch bei der Certate?
Hier im Video sieht man's genau - tatsächlich keine schaltbare Rücklaufsperre


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

Mein Post war bezüglich der Bilder und der Exist LT nicht hämisch gemeint. Ich war mir tatsächlich nicht sicher, ob es der Schalter ist, müsste aber sein. Bei der Certate LT kann ich auch keinen sehen. Wäre echt nicht schön, wenn sie bei weiteren Rollen auch hier Shimano nachmachen, denn diese Funktion fehlt mir bei Shimano Rollen schon manchmal.


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte besher 4 Exceler LT Rollen in der Hand. Alle haben mehr oder weniger ein schleifendes Geräusch. Bei einer ist es ausgeprägter und für mich schon störend. Ich hatte die Rolle neu gefettet, kein erhöhter Verschleiß zu sehen. Nach dem Warten ist es eher noch ein wenig schlimmer geworden. Hat sich vielleicht jemand Gedanken gemacht, woher das kommt ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Juni 2019)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ihr die Rollen vorm Nischel habt,kurbelt,und euch jedes kleinste Geräusch der Rolle in den Wahnsinn treibt. Bei den Ninjas kam das "schleifen" (eher zischen) vom Fett.


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich bin da durchaus tolerant. Aber bei der einen Exceler LT stört mich das doch.
Die könnte ich so nicht ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiter verkaufen. Die anderen 3 sind verkauft oder verschenkt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juni 2019)

Shura schrieb:


> *AW: Daiwa LT Rollen '17*
> 
> Noch ein kleines Update.
> 
> ...


Super hilfreicher Beitrag/Foto! Hätte ich mir die Rolle mal genauer angeschaut, hätte und wäre ich sicher auch drauf gekommen, dass der Kurbelknauf angeschraubt ist.
ABER ich wäre nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen, weil ich insgeheim davon ausging, dass der Knauf mit einer Taumelniete oder dergleichen unlösbar mit dem Kurbelarm verbunden ist, wie ich das von vielen Rollen kenne. Damit steht für mich fest, dass demnächst ein Kurbelknauf ausgedient hat und ersetzt wird! Ich hasse nämlich diese Art von T- Wing- Knauf, habe lieber weniger in der Hand, wie bei den kleineren Modellen.


----------



## Bayer321 (10. Juni 2019)

Hast du mit alkohol oder anderem dass alte fett entfernt?....weiss nicht ob dass hier schon geschrieben wurde,manche geeignete Rollen Öle sind super,vertragen sich aber nicht mit anderen gerinnen etc


alexpp schrieb:


> Ich hatte besher 4 Exceler LT Rollen in der Hand. Alle haben mehr oder weniger ein schleifendes Geräusch. Bei einer ist es ausgeprägter und für mich schon störend. Ich hatte die Rolle neu gefettet, kein erhöhter Verschleiß zu sehen. Nach dem Warten ist es eher noch ein wenig schlimmer geworden. Hat sich vielleicht jemand Gedanken gemacht, woher das kommt ?


----------



## alexpp (10. Juni 2019)

Ja, interessant, dass der Knauf bei der Fuego verschraubt ist. Der ist sogar bei der BG vernietet, echt arm 

@Bayer321 
Ja, das alte Fett wird immer restlos entfernt, ich reinige die Getriebeteile im Waschbenzin.
Als Fett kam dann Shimano DG06 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

dann kann ich dir nicht helfen,aber sicher andere..... man,man,man....schon Wahnsinn was ihr macht,zerlegen etc und ich weiß jetzt noch nicht wo mir der kopf steht bei den Technikkenntnissen über Rollen mancher hier....nicht negativ gemeint,aber irgendwo bin ich ausgestiegen weil einfach über meinem Verständnis,habs versucht aber bei ritzel hab ich die kurve gekratzt...weitermachen


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2019)

Manche haben ja sogar Spaß beim Schrauben, ich übrigens auch. Dann informiert man sich auch gerne. Meine "Problemrolle" läuft übrigens schön leicht.


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Manche haben ja sogar Spaß beim Schrauben, ich übrigens auch. Dann informiert man sich auch gerne. Meine "Problemrolle" läuft übrigens schön leicht.


Schaaaade wollte dir schon vorschlagen die 4. Mir zu schenken ...
Kann ich nachvollziehen...geht mir ab und zu beim boilie, oder teig machen so...halt in einer anderen Veranlagung.aber glaube mir,ich lass dass lieber,sonst bleiben paar schrauben übrig die da gar nicht reingehört haben


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

@alexpp ...welche Frage mir aber auf der zunge liegt.... wofür vermisst ihr die rücklaufsperre....vertikalangeln über grössere tiefen?...rauslassen des köders beim schleppen?..ich habe sie subjektiv so gut wie nie gebraucht....eher als verwicklungsquelle wenn aus Versehen umgelegt


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2019)

@Bayer321
Geschenkt haben die Exceler LT meine Neffen bekommen. Die letzte kannst du günstig bekommen, aber vermutlich willst du fische fangen und nicht verscheuchen (etwas übertrieben).

Bezüglich der nicht abschaltbaren Rücklaufsperre: wenn ich die bei Shimano manchmal vermisse, dann meist nicht beim Angeln. Das kann in verschiedenen Situationen sein.


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

... bin gut ausgestattet,aber so dramatisch glaub ist dass nicht.....ein schelm wer böses denkt dass du dass deiner Verwandtschaft schenkst was fische scheucht


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

War dass ab werk schon so,oder hat sich dass verschlechtert


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2019)

Bei den anderen 3 ist das weniger ausgeprägt und nicht problematisch, war ab Werk so. Ich hatte gehofft das durch neu Fetten zu verbessern, ist mir leider nicht gelungen. Aktuell habe ich kein großes Verlangen genau nachzuforschen.


----------



## Bayer321 (11. Juni 2019)

Hmmmm....wenns konstruktionsbedingt so ist wird's auch wenig bringen... beim angeln auf Frauen wäre eine rücklaufsperre aber tatsächlich manchmal praktisch ....was für Situationen sonst zum Beispiel...hab mich oft gefragt wofür hab ich dass überhaupt...in 30 Jahren angeln fast...hat bisher einmal alle schaltjahre ne verwicklung vom feinsten gegeben,dass wars vom Mehrwert


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> ....glaube mir,ich lass dass lieber,sonst bleiben paar schrauben übrig die da gar nicht reingehört haben


Das muss nicht sein. Voraussetzung ist nur, dass man sich gut vorbereitet und sehr strukturiert vorgeht, jeden Schritt in Ruhe, überlegt und mit Verstand(muss kein Sachverstand sein) vollzieht. => Dann klappt es auch als Einsteiger und untalentierte Schrauber:

1. Saubere helle Unterlage auf leer geräumter Fläche benutzen (altes Bettlaken, alte Inkontinenzbettauflage oder alte Picknickdecke) damit alles lagerichtig abgelegt werden kann und gesehen wird, falls mal etwas weghüpft.
2. Sauber arbeiten(ruhig, schrittweise, strukturiert)
3. Teile nach der Demontage ähnlich wie auf der Explosionszeichnung lagerichtig ablegen.
4. wenn es einem zuviel wird oder man befürchtet überfordert zu sein, alles mit der Kamera in Bildern oder als Film festhalten
5. Teile markieren, in Zippbeutel gruppieren mit Zettelchen und Beschriftung versehen, kann auch Sinn machen

Schrauben kann jeder lernen!!! Nur manche fangen halt später an und machen die Fehler erst als alter Sack, die einer wie ich schon mit 12 Jahren gemacht hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2019)

Jupp.
So kann man vorgehen.

Aber anstelle der:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *alte *Inkontinenzbettauflage


würde ich eine neue empfehlen.


----------



## javo89 (12. Juni 2019)

Habe heute meine Ninja 2000a erhalten. Beim ersten Kurbeln fiel mir direkt auf, dass diese ein schleifendes Geräusch von sich gibt. In diesem Thread habe ich gelesen, dass es vom Fett kommt. Ist das normal bei den Ninjas? Kommt das öfters vor und hat vllt noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht?
 Ich höre es doch schon Recht deutlich, würde ungerne ne Rolle behalten, bei der nicht alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juni 2019)

Von den Ninjas kenn ich nur die alte 3000er und ich finde die allgemein nicht so dolle. Für 10-20 Euro mehr gibt es wesentlich Besseres. 
Die Legalis LT ist z.B. nur unwesentlich teurer. Ich habe eine 2000er und mir ist da an Schleifgeräuschen nichts aufgefallen. Womöglich bin ich auch zu unsensibel.


----------



## javo89 (14. Juni 2019)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Von den Ninjas kenn ich nur die alte 3000er und ich finde die allgemein nicht so dolle. Für 10-20 Euro mehr gibt es wesentlich Besseres.
> Die Legalis LT ist z.B. nur unwesentlich teurer. Ich habe eine 2000er und mir ist da an Schleifgeräuschen nichts aufgefallen. Womöglich bin ich auch zu unsensibel.



Joa, hab die Ninja jetzt zurückgeschickt und mir die Exceler für 58€ bestellt, dürfte morgen kommen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Angler2097 (14. Juni 2019)

Dann berichte mal, wie sie dir gefällt 

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2019)

javo89 schrieb:


> Joa, hab die Ninja jetzt zurückgeschickt und mir die Exceler für 58€ bestellt, dürfte morgen kommen, ich bin gespannt.



Exceler LT für 58 Euro??
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Algorithmus bei Amazon schon meine finanziellen Verhältnisse gecheckt hat, aber für 58 Euro bekomme ich, keine einzige Daiwa Exceler bei Amazon angeboten, nicht einmal die kleinste!


----------



## javo89 (14. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Exceler LT für 58 Euro??
> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Algorithmus bei Amazon schon meine finanziellen Verhältnisse gecheckt hat, aber für 58 Euro bekomme ich, keine einzige Daiwa Exceler bei Amazon angeboten, nicht einmal die kleinste!



Habe sie hier gekauft 

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/navi.php?qs=Daiwa+exceler&search=


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2019)

Ah okay, aber auf dem Wörtchen Exceler lastete urspünglich ein Hyperlink, der direkt zu Amazon führte!
Daher auch mein verwundern.


----------



## alexpp (15. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Exceler LT für 58 Euro??
> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Algorithmus bei Amazon schon meine finanziellen Verhältnisse gecheckt hat, aber für 58 Euro bekomme ich, keine einzige Daiwa Exceler bei Amazon angeboten, nicht einmal die kleinste!


Ist nicht schlimm, so überragend ist die Exceler LT nun auch nicht 
Ich glaube, solche Links von Mitgliedern sind farblich ein wenig anders, ich versuche die Rolle bei Angelplatz.de zu verlinken: Exeler LT

Edit: oder auch nicht


----------



## Bayer321 (19. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sein. Voraussetzung ist nur, dass man sich gut vorbereitet und sehr strukturiert vorgeht, jeden Schritt in Ruhe, überlegt und mit Verstand(muss kein Sachverstand sein) vollzieht. => Dann klappt es auch als Einsteiger und untalentierte Schrauber:
> 
> 1. Saubere helle Unterlage auf leer geräumter Fläche benutzen (altes Bettlaken, alte Inkontinenzbettauflage oder alte Picknickdecke) damit alles lagerichtig abgelegt werden kann und gesehen wird, falls mal etwas weghüpft.
> 2. Sauber arbeiten(ruhig, schrittweise, strukturiert)
> ...


 da fehlt mir die Geduld und vor allem dass technische Interesse(schon immer)-sollte irgendwann mal mein Leben davon abhängen werd ich sowas aber schon hinbekommen, aber grundsätzlich hast du wohl recht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Die Daiwa LT Familie hat kräftig gejungt und mindestens auf 18 Typen + Farbvarianten zugelegt 

*LT Rollen Daiwa Deutschland und andere Webangebote/EU/Ebay,  Stand heute*






						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnrollen - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




in Gruppen nach Hauptwerkstoff und Preis aufsteigend: 
a) Einfachkunstoff
b) DS5-Faserkunststoff
c) Hardbody-Alu (eigentlich kein LT-Body, Rotor+Spule neu leichter)
d) Zaion
e) Luxusklasse

a)----------------------------------------------------------

1) Daiwa Crossfire LT T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe
3000: 260g 46€
Bild-LT-Crossfire_fehlt

2) Daiwa Ninja LT T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe
3000: 250g 71€
Bild-LT-Ninja

3) Daiwa Revros LT T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe (kein DE-Modell)
3000: 250g ??€
Bild-LT-Revros








						REVROS LT
					

The new REVROS LT incorporates the LT Concept of light but tough in a proven reel design. The spinning reel’s weight was reduced by  2 ounces in the 2000 model and a hefty 5 ounces in the 4000 model. The Light Composite Housing greatly improves the strength to weight ratio while still providing...




					www.daiwa.com
				



Bild-LT-Revros-RR

4) Daiwa PROREX X LT T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe
3000: 230g 79€
Bild-LT-Prorex-X

b)----------------------------------------------------------

5) Daiwa Legalis LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + anklappbare Durchsteckkurbel
3000: 215g 90€
Bild-LT-Legalis
Bild-LT-Legalis-2017

6) Daiwa Regal LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + anklappbare Durchsteckkurbel
3000: 215g 94€
Bild-LT-Regal

7) Daiwa Exceler LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + Schraubkurbel 1tlg
3000: 215g 104€
Bild-LT-Exceler

8) Daiwa PROREX V LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe
3000: 215g 119€
Bild-LT-Prorex-V-DS5

9) Daiwa Fuego LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED + Schraubkurbel 1tlg
3000: 215g 116€
Bild-LT-Fuego

10) Daiwa Freams LT DS5-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 215g 145€
Bild-LT-Freams

c)----------------------------------------------------------

11) Daiwa Lexa E LT HARDBODY-Alu-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 245g 173€
Bild-LT-Lexa-E

d)----------------------------------------------------------

12) Daiwa Tatula LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe (kein DE-Modell)
3000: 180g  ???€
Bild-LT-Tatula








						TATULA LT
					

The Tatula LT lineup reflects the sophisticated engineering and design that has vaulted spinning reels on to the center stage of the bass fishing world. The Zaion Body is composed of a “high density” carbon strain material that is lighter and stronger than conventional construct material. The...




					www.daiwa.com
				




13) Daiwa PROREX LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe
3000: 180g 249€
Bild-LT-Prorex-Zaion

14) Daiwa Caldia LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 205g 190€
Bild-LT-Caldia

15) Daiwa Ballistic LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 185g 235€
Bild-LT-Ballistic

e)----------------------------------------------------------

16) Daiwa Luvias LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + Monocoque + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 190g 425€
Bild-LT-Luvias_fehlt

17) Daiwa Certate LT ZAION-Rollenkörper + Monocoque + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 225g 495€
Bild-LT-Certate_fehlt

18) Daiwa Exist LT Magnesium-Rollenkörper + Monocoque + T-DIGIGEAR Getriebe + MAGSEALED
3000: 185g 799€
Bild-LT-Exist_fehlt

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Blueser (8. April 2020)

Ich habe mir kürzlich die Legalis LT zugelegt. Gab es mit fast 50% Rabatt und macht nach ersten Probewürfen einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck.
Der große Test steht aber noch aus, da ich sie zum Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander nutzen werde. Die haben bei uns noch Schonzeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Exceler LT für 58 Euro??
> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Algorithmus bei Amazon schon meine finanziellen Verhältnisse gecheckt hat, aber für 58 Euro bekomme ich, keine einzige Daiwa Exceler bei Amazon angeboten, nicht einmal die kleinste!


Aktuell aber schon, beim Boardpartner Bode! 

(Amazon ist eh voll megadoof, wer bei dem fiesesten Stinkehai bestellt, darf sich hinterher nicht über Arbeitsplatzverlust beklagen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe mir kürzlich die Legalis LT zugelegt. Gab es mit fast 50% Rabatt und macht nach ersten Probewürfen einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck.
> Der große Test steht aber noch aus, da ich sie zum Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander nutzen werde. Die haben bei uns noch Schonzeit.


Dito , finde sie sehr brauchbar, mag die solide Durchsteckklappkurbel, mit den Preisen bei Bode ist das ein Hammer, quasi ja ein E-Spulenpreis.
Ist bei mir nicht so sehr fürs Spin-Leichtfischen, sondern eben auch fürs Friedfischen gedacht.

Wobei die Hardbody Legalis HA (ESpule) effektiv noch günstiger ist, wieder einige verfügbar. Damit war ich seit 2016/17 schon gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## Shura (9. April 2020)

Ja da hat sich viel getan. Danke das du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hast mit der Auflistung *g*
Die Prorex LT zaion ist allerdings ohne magseal.
Mit meiner Exceler geh ich dieses Jahr in die dritte Rapfen-Saison an der Elbe, bisher ohne Probleme. Nur das Geflecht auf der Spule ist mittlerweile weiß statt gelb auf den ersten 20 Metern. : D


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Ja da hat sich viel getan. Danke das du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hast mit der Auflistung *g*


Das war auch gar nicht wenig Zeit und Rumsuchen 
Aber falls ich denn mal in die Misere komme, die Übersicht bei mir wichtigen Rollen (o. Ruten) zu verlieren, dann muss das geklärt werden. 



Shura schrieb:


> Die Prorex LT zaion ist allerdings ohne magseal.


Gibt 3mal PROREX LT, Daiwa führt die alle für DE auf. Doof mit der einen ohne Kennbuchstaben, aber vlt. auch Wunschgedanke von Daiwa.
Vom Prinzip her sind das aus einer anderen mit eigenem Namen abgeleitete Sondermodelle, bei den Rollen ist das recht einfach durchschaubar wegen dem einheitlichen Baukasten.





						DAIWA Deutschland - Spinnrollen - PROREX LT - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				



Die PROREX LT ohne Erweiterungsbuchstabe (deswegen die Ergänzung ZAION von mir) hat laut Daiwa ZAION.
PROREX V LT hat das DS5-Gehäusematerial. Marketinggeck am Rande: Shimano *C*i*4* -> Daiwa *D*S*5* , also schon eine Generation weiter! 
PROREX X LT hat das einfache Gehäusematerial wie die alte Ninja A, die sind fast so schwer wie die A-Generation.

Ich sehe PROREX LT ZAION als Auskoppling aus der Ballistic LT ZAION 1:6.x bzw. Tatula LT ZAION, mit dem langsameren Getriebe 1:5.x
Und das MAGSEAL ist ggü. der BALLISTIC auch nicht drin, danke fürs Kontrollieren!  Hab ich in der Liste berichtigt.

Zudem machen die langsameren Getriebe 1:5.x die Rollen immer -5g leichter, bezw. die schnelleren 1:6.x die Rollen +5g schwerer.
Die PROREX LT ZAION ist dann sogar noch etwas leichter als die Ballistic LT ZAION. 
Für mich hört bei deren EVP um 250€ der Einkaufsspaß aber auf. Die Webpreise sind schon weiter darunter.

Ich habe mit auch deswegen (vornehmlich Match-Planung) die 3000-CXH 1:6.x gekauft, um mit meiner Fuego 1:5.x mal im Detail zu vergleichen, ob das Getrieberadpaar wirklich soviel mehr wiegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Mit meiner Exceler geh ich dieses Jahr in die dritte Rapfen-Saison an der Elbe, bisher ohne Probleme. Nur das Geflecht auf der Spule ist mittlerweile weiß statt gelb auf den ersten 20 Metern. : D


Das ist ein schöner Zwischenstandsbericht! 

Zu meiner Fuego LT 2500D kann ich nur berichten, dass mir der weiche Matschgummigriff überhaupt nicht am Finger gefallen hat, deswegen habe ich dann nur noch die Legalis HA 2500 geangelt, die hat einen T-Knob mit dem harten Kunststoff. Dann finde ich die Einschraubkurbel richtig doof, unpraktisch beim Transport im Futteral, ich habe allermeist mehrere Ruten mit. Für eine einzelne solitäre Spinrute geht das am Wasser, aber sobald man schon 2 oder mehr voll einsatzfertig in einer Hand am Wasser tragen will, nervt diese nicht wegklappbare Kurbelkonstruktion. Abschrauben und verlieren ist noch blöder ...
Dieses weiche Matschgummi kann ich inzwischen ganz gut überziehen, erst wollte ich den Knob sogar komplett wechseln. Das ist eine echte Seuche auf mittlerweile sehr vielen Gebrauchsgegenständen.
Dann wird das was mit mir  und den Rollen bzw. ihren Griffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Die Rollen mit dem DS5 Material kann ich ganz gut einschätzen mit den bisherigen Experimenten, das taugt auch bis in einen bestimmten Lastbereich.
Rapfen und Meerforellen passen da definitiv, Barsche und Zander von der Drillarbeit sowieso. Außer große Karpfen wäre man im Friedfischbereich sorgenfrei. Beim Spinnfischen müßte man ab größeren Hechten und Wels eben Bedenken haben.

Die Rollen mit dem einfachen Kunststoff ala Ninja A interessieren mich persönlich nicht, denn der Preisunterschied zum DS5 Material mit -40g ist nicht hoch.
Es gibt für Einsteiger/Mitangler(innen)/Kinder jedoch nette Varianten, z.B. die Revros LT RR, ein Augenschmaus für die Rot-süchtigen. (siehe Liste)

Was mich an Erfahrungsmeldungen interessieren täte:
Angelt jemand die Ballistic LT ZAION 1:6.x  oder  Tatula LT ZAION 1:6.x  oder  PROREX LT ZAION 1:5.x  ?
Die sind ja nochmal merklich teurer mit dem ZAION-Body, mehr als +100€ oder 3mal, bei aktuellen Web-Preisen.
Inwiefern lohnt sich das für nochmal für etwa -30g weniger Gewicht?
Sind die Rollenfüsse ZAION stärker und biegen sich ggü. DS5 erst bei höheren Lasten?
Ist das eher nur Werbemumpitz von Daiwa um Gewichtsangaben ohne sonderlichen Einsatzwert, oder ist ZAION wirklich nochmal ein Sprung ggü. DS5 ?


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Det, wäre schön, wenn Du so viel Zeit in die Shimanskis investieren würdest


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Ist mir klar! 
Steht bei den Daiwa aktuell einfach mehr Eigeninteresse dahinter.

Ich habe ja sogar eine richtig schicke Shimano-Spin *mit Metallfuß-Hybridbody und Excenter-Verlegung*, noch aus der Zeit, wo Shim.3000 und 4000 Spulen einfach so wechselweise auf beide Rollengrößen und viele benachbarte Typen passten. 
Leider ist ihre Wickelkontur beim Neuschnuraufspulen ziemlich schlecht, was sich unter Zuhilfenahme einer Wormshaftschwester zum einigermaßen brauchbaren Einsatz beheben ließ.
Und für mich schnurstracks in die nächste Evolutionsstufe mit der Ryobi Applause führte.
Wenn Shimano mit ihrer gleichwertigen Varispeed-Schnurverlegung in Metallgehäuserollen eher gekommen wäre, hätte es vlt. mit Shimanski und mir geklappt.
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine Shimanskis habe, sind alleine 6 Stück derartiger hochklassiger 2.Liga FD-Rollen samt genügend gesammelte E-Spulen.
Und 3Stück Heckbremser und 4 Baitrunner auch noch.

Dich evtl. überzeugende Messungen der Rollen, was einmal die verträgliche Abzugskraft gegen Bremse betrifft, dann auch noch die "Winsch"-Kraft der Rolle, die stehen noch aus, sind aber fest eingeplant. Ich möchte eine klare u. exakte kg-Klassifierung meiner Rollen haben.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Ich bin inzwischen bis zu der Stella FJ gekommen, bei mit Aktien gewonnenem Geld ist die Hemmschwelle etwas geringer es auszugeben.
Bei Shimano sind bei gleichen Generationen die Spulen untereinander tauschbar. Das sind aktuell z.B. Stradic FL, Vanquish FB und Stella FJ. Will das bei den neuen noch nicht garantieren, weil die Ersatzspule der Stradic FL (die Rolle ist für den Preis toll, aber interessiert mich nicht wirklich) noch auf dem Versandweg ist, sieht aber danach aus. Ist auch gut so, für die Ersatzspule der Vanquish FB muss man ca. 90€ blechen und Stella noch teurer.


----------



## Shura (9. April 2020)

> Die sind ja nochmal merklich teurer mit dem ZAION-Body, mehr als +100€ oder 3mal, bei aktuellen Web-Preisen.



Das liegt nicht nur am Zaion, sondern auch daran, dass bei diesen Rollen noch andere Teile hochwertiger sind. So haben die Prorex LT (ohne V und X) sowie die Ballistic das gefräste Digigear aus Alu und bessere Kugellager. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich ja die Prorex kaufen, aber dann kam die Aquaristik, ein neuer PC und ein neues Fahrrad (wegen corona-freiem arbeitsweg) dazwischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen bis zu der Stella FJ gekommen ...


Das ist richtig, Neugier ist auch eine Triebkraft, es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Ist auch schön, probieren zu können was so noch alles geht.
Man darf bei sowas auch nicht Sparsamkeit u. Leistung  mit  Habenwollen u. Luxus mischen, oder gar verwechseln.

Bei Preisen von 90€ für eine E-Spule oder alternativ 2 Stück komplette Daiwa Legalis LT fällt die Wahl für viele Leute sehr leicht.

Ein Angelkumpel hat es vor einigen Jahren mal so schön zusammengefasst:
"Es ist schwer für Shimano einzusehen und zuzugeben, dass es Daiwa mit der Excenter-Verlegung auch zum einwandfreien Wickelbild geschafft hat,
und damit die Wormshaft-Verlegung eigentlich überflüssig geworden ist."

Eben nur eigentlich, Shimano fährt eisern zweigleisig seit längerem, verbesserte Excenter machen sie auch, Wormshaft bleibt aber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht nur am Zaion, sondern auch daran, dass bei diesen Rollen noch andere Teile hochwertiger sind. So haben die Prorex LT (ohne V und X) sowie die Ballistic das gefräste Digigear aus Alu und bessere Kugellager.


Wundert mich jetzt, weil in meiner Fuego LT ist ein echt saugutes gefrästes Großrad (Alu Tough-Digigear) drin, glatt und rein in Metall, ganz ohne irgendeine blöde Beschichtung; welche man kaum wieder fixen kann.
Die Innereien der Ballistic LT in YT-Videos sehen nicht anders aus.
Einige Tester sagen auch, keine Unterschiede im Getriebesanftlauf von Legalis an rauf und runter, im Gegenteil.
MagSealed läuft nach meiner Inspektion immer schlechter, wegen einer zwangsweise auftretenden Schmierlücke durch die Trennnotwendigkeit zum Schmierfett.
Daiwa möchte natürlich einen großen Unterschied darstellen und entsprechend verkaufen 

Ich schaue mir das jetzt mal an, immerhin ist bei den beiden schon ein merklicher Preisklassenunterschied.

Klar, dass Lager andere Qualitäten haben können, wie z.B. bei Legalis HA zu Theory HA merklich am Sperrlager.
Z.B. die Hardbody BG war dadurch aufgefallen, dass sie dieselben hochwertigsten Kugellagerfabrikate wie die Saltiga drin hat, nur nicht erwähnt.
Überhaupt ist Daiwa-Globeride ein Meister im Großmengeneinkauf derselben Teile für ihre Rollenbaukästen, und im Großmengenverkauf ihrer Rollen an Abnehmer, was die extremen Sonderpreise möglich macht. Die juckt das nicht, wenn fast die gleiche Rollentechnik für unterschiedliche Preise raus geht.
Ist bei Ryobi anscheinend bei den Kugellagern auch so, hatten viele anders geunkt bei RedArc, Ecusima und so.
Preislich treibt es ja Tränen in die Augen, wenn man eine Legalis LT oder auch farblich passend eine Fuego LT mit einer Stradic Ci4 vergleichen soll ...

Auch zusätzliche Dichtungen sind was feines, die Fuego LT hat die Seitengummidichtung vom MagSeal, das ist prinzipiell sehr gut.  Die passt aber auch in die Legalis oder Exceler. 
MagSeal wie auch superduper-Kugellager ist echt fragwürdig, wenn man die Rolle selber entfettet, satt schmiert und immer wieder wartet, sowie nicht gerade in der Küste dauernd in der Brandung taucht. Der Lauf wird um einiges besser ohne das MagOil oder mit Kugellagern ohne Keramik-Antirost. 
Bequemlichkeit läuft natürlich genau anders herum.
Ich finde das MagSeal-Feature schon sehr nett mit den begleitenden Dichtungen. Anders als Daiwa angedacht und für die Wartungsabzocke geplant hat, kann man das auch sehr gut in seine eigene Wartung mitnehmen und schmiert die letzte Ritze eben einfach zu. Wie bei Küstenanglern längst bekannt und bewährt.



Shura schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte ich ja die Prorex kaufen, aber dann kam die Aquaristik, ein neuer PC und ein neues Fahrrad (wegen corona-freiem arbeitsweg) dazwischen.


Das ist doch eine vorzügliche Investition!  
Ich fahre gerade bevorzugt mit dem Drahtesel zum Angeln, zählt quasi auch schon zum notwendigen Gerät.

Irgendwann wird die Prorex LT (ohne V und X) zu dir kommen, ich freue mich drauf!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Hier zwei Videos, die doch sehr gegen alle LT ZAION sprechen, wahrscheinlich fällt die Prorex LT (ohne V und X) nämlich unter Tatula LT.
LT ZAION hat zwar einen stärkeren Rollenfuß(Einbein) und nochmal weniger Gewicht, aber Plastikzahnräder (wie zuerst bei Ballistic bekannt) gehen mal gar nicht ...

NEW! 2018 Daiwa Ballistic LT Inside out analysis: Going over all the internals and features
28.12.2017 Tackle Advisors  14:38




@12:30 Daiwa Ballistic LT Excenterrad Plastik (?)

Daiwa Tatula LT vs Tatula LT Sterling Silver (limited edition) The Differences you need to know!
04.03.2018 Tackle Advisors  08:23




@00:20 Daiwa Tatula LT Excenterrad Plastik (?)

Ich habe zudem den starken Verdacht, dass der reine Rollenfuß (Teil für innerhalb Rollenhalter) vorsätzlich mit der ausgeschnittenen Lücke in der Mitte geschwächt und flexibel gemacht wurde. 
Bei den günstigen LT-DS5 Gehäusen, Legalis Exceler Fuego usw.. 
Die ZAION Rollen Ballistic Tatula Prorex haben das einfach nicht!


			https://www.tackle-tester.de/tt_23_24/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/daiwa-exceler-lt-2500D_2971.jpg


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Sieht nach Plastik aus, hatten wir schon bei der Exist LT.

Edit: auch bei der 19 Certate LT, wie bei der Exist LT, aus weißem Plastik.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis für die ganz oben im Preis!

Das finde ich ganz schön Aua, zumindest wenn man solche Rollen nicht nur auf Schwarzbarsche, Flussbarsche etc. einsetzen will.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Ich verlinke gleich die Exist und Certate.


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Bei Shimano ist nur die Stella FJ geblieben, die das ganze Gehäuse und Rotor aus Metall hat. Dazu noch 2 Führungsstangen.
Die neue Twin Power hat es nicht mehr, ist praktisch eine Vanquish FB mit dem Alu-Rotor der Stella FJ.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

Schon heftig, weil das sind ja keine Einsteiger- oder Sparpreisrollen.

Bei Daiwa ist es recht einfach, weil Hardbody immer dabei steht, wenn die Rolle wenigstens ein Metall*fuß*-Hybridbody hat,
wo bei Daiwa das deutlich in ein Metallhauptteil und eine Kunststoffseitenschale unterscheidbar ist.
LT sagt nicht immer Kunststoff bzw. nichts mehr über den Gehäusewerkstoff.

Bei den Shimanos wäre wichtig zu wissen, welche denn noch den Metall*fuß*-Hybridbody haben, und wo das andere Seitenteil aus Kunststoff mit Metallschrauben (M3 typischerweise) in das Metallteil hinein verschraubt wird.
Wobei bei meinen Rollen seit 2000 schon mehr Anteile im Kunststoffteil eingebaut ist und das eher den Hauptteil bildet, der Metallfuß angesetzt wird.

Sind damit die TwinPower und Sustain noch gebaut?


----------



## alexpp (9. April 2020)

Bei neueren Shimano Rollen besteht die Gehäusehälfte mit dem Fuß aus Metall, ist praktisch als Deckel zu sehen. Positiv ist, die Schrauben werden ins Metall geschraubt.


----------



## Shura (9. April 2020)

> Wundert mich jetzt, weil in meiner Fuego LT ist ein echt saugutes gefrästes Großrad (Alu Tough-Digigear) drin, glatt und rein in Metall, ganz ohne irgendeine blöde Beschichtung; welche man kaum wieder fixen kann.



Niemals! Ich hab selber die 3000 und 1000, beide haben 1:1 die gleichen Großräder wie die Exceler - allerdings sehr gute gegossene! An der Rückseite auch tatsächlich nachträglich maschinell bearbeitet.
Wenn bei dir echt ein maschinengeschnittenes Alurad drin is, dann hat der Vietnamesische Zusammenbastler wohl geschlafen oder so. Weil Daiwa verkauft sowas nicht in einer Rolle, die für 89 Euro über den Ladentisch geht. Nichtmal die viel teurere Caldia LT hat hat das gefräste Alurad (aber das Plastik-Hubgetriebe : P)

Mach die Fuego ruhig nochmal auf ^^. Ich wette das Antriebsrad sieht ziemlich genau so aus:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2020)

So schwarz sieht meines nicht aus, das glänzte viel schöner 
Der Unterschied zur Legalis HA eben überdeutlich.
Außerdem ist das deine Exceler-Bild.

Werde bei beiden Typen nachschauen, vlt. sieht man da schon Unterschiede, aber das dauert noch.

Mir ist da an sich ziemlich wurscht, ob die fein finiert nachgeschnitten sind, oder sich erst finierend richtig hammerglatt einlaufen müssen und das Zahnmaterial dafür vorberechnet ist. Sofern es sich nach einiger Zeit so richtig sanft und schön vor sich hin drehen lässt.
Auf den Rollen-Leerlauf kommt es mir nicht an, sondern den bei Arbeitsleistung.


----------



## Shura (10. April 2020)




----------



## Shura (17. Mai 2020)

Fürs Aal-Angeln vom Boot auf der Elbe mit ca. 100-150g schweren Bleien habe ich mir die Exceler 6000 LT zugelegt. Kommt an eine 210 cm lange Never-Crack Pilkrute mit 160g Wurfgewicht. Oft werde ich damit nicht loskommen, aber mir fehlte sowieso eine Rollengröße zwischen 3000 Daiwa LT und 7500 Offshore Fin-Nor.

In der Rolle sind zwei verschiedene Fette. Ein Weißes am Hubgetriebe und ein Gelbes am Großrad und Ritzel. Alle Zahnräder sowie das Gehäuse innen und die Kanten wo es zusammengeschraubt ist, sind mit Fett eingepinselt.

Glück gehabt? Die günstigeren LT-Modelle sollen ja angeblich immer zu wenig gefettet sein.

Wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man den Fingerabdruck des Vietnamesen, der die Rolle montiert hat im Fett auf dem Großrad : P


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2020)

@Shura
Kannst du bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein Vergleichfoto machen, mit einer der kleinen LT-Größen 2500 3000 daneben, oder einer Streichholzschachtel in Spulennähe?
Ich habe keine genaue Vorstellung, wie sich die Größen oberhalb der stark geschrumpften 3000 darstellen,
sind die aus Vietnam jetzt doch mehr auf die Shimano-Größen eingeschwenkt?

Spulengröße 4000 bei Shimano und Ryobi ist einfach zu merken, die Abwurfkante-Max. hat 50mm im Durchmesser.

Ich werde meine 4 alle recht schnell komplett neu fetten, auch die MagSeal. 
Aber fürs erste laufen die schon.


----------



## Shura (21. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Shura



Für dich immer. 3000 vs. 6000


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2020)

Danke, das ist sehr fein gelungen so mit den Bildern!

Aus  den ersten beiden könnte ich mit Pixelzählen das Verhältnis gut ausrechnen.                                                                                                                               Die Exceler LT ist von der Spulengröße also wirklich eine 6000.

Einzig Shimano mit seiner neuen Rollentype hinkt etwas hinterher, mit genau sogar nur 46,5 mm statt 48mm bei der 3000 (neu Shimano) Spule, was schon sichtbar ist.


----------



## alexpp (23. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Einzig Shimano mit seiner neuen Rollentype hinkt etwas hinterher, mit genau sogar nur 46,5 mm statt 48mm bei der 3000 (neu Shimano) Spule, was schon sichtbar ist...


Vermutlich, weil der Durchmesser der Abwurfkante bei Shimano 2500 und 3000 gleich ist und Shimano damit einen Kompromiss eingeht. Die neuen, höheren Spulen sind auch im Durchmesser minimal gewachsen (beim Hub deutlicher), 2500 und 3000 nun 47mm und 4000er 52mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2020)

Na super, danke! 
Das ist eine gute Erklärung mit dem zu 45 und 48mm genau dazwischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man merke und wundere sich  : Ich habe eine neue Shimano mal nach langer Zeit wieder gekauft!




Wat für eine?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2020)

Sahara C3000 FI


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Son Ding hab ich auch als 2500er.
Läuft bisher tadellos als Feederrolle.


----------

